# Manchester Care Girls : Part 14



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow flower xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I always used to wear trousers and long top or dress with leggings for the scans.

Keep us posted Iccle one if you can do another e/s before the '36' deadline go for it!! You can save your money for baby No 2

George     to St Mary's. Pate won't do any good though, it's best avoided during early pg 'cos it is high in Vit A which can cause birth defects no harm in the hot baths, I feel for you honey


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Iccle one go for it hun, Im thinking bout going again in the new year not sure though


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello on the new thread....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just a quickie as in work.....  

Am pleased with how the scan went as I've esponded slow on my last two goes and this one has seen a slight improvement.

Got 6 follies 14mm-10mm and 3 other smaller ones 6/7mm which hopefully will catch up.  I've always found that I have a boost in size right at the last minute so if I have 9 I'm good with that    Lining good at 8mm also which has always been another problem so lets hope the drugs are working their magic on me 

Next scan on Friday and they reckon EC will be early next week 

Having acu tonight so if i can keep my eyes open i will pop on after 

xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

George 
xxxxx


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

Looking good flowerpot...Good luck sweetie


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry meant to say good luck LL for tomorrow  for your scan..looks like we keep missing each other I am there on friday 
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Princess xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats good news flower, its all looking good    We might be in together next week !! To get such in depth info you must have had the nice lady in the nice dignified scan room?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower sounds great   keep growing little follies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL - it comes with practise, getting as much info out of them as you can   

i still had to strip in front of her but only her lol!!

xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is ok.  

Flower - sounds like your follies are doing great      

I phoned Dr S back this morning to let him know how it had gone at St. Mary's.  He was very supportive and offered to phone around for me - he called back later to say he'd spoken with the cons. at St. M's and they had agreed to see me on the basis of the scans done at Care.  Unfortunatly i'd already eaten this morning (coz i've still got morning sickness) so could not go in today for the D&C.  They only do them on a Monday & Wednesday so i'm booked to go in next Monday if nothing happens in the mean time.  Dr S has been so good though this - i could not have asked for better   

I'm so glad we did not cancel our ski holiday for over New Year - so i'm going to look forward to that and getting my frosties out in January   

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ow George, I don't know what's easier, it happening naturally or surgically, so glad you have your holiday to look forward to and that you  have frosties so don't have to go through the whole thing again     

CARE are really great

Anymore news Iccle??

Yvonne, have you seen Tilly and I in the local rag again? I'm a real  saddo    I promise I'm really not  a celeb seeker   there is a lot more to the story than in the paper !!1 including e-mails sent to all parents with a link to the company website showing the MD snorting coke!!! Nice way to represent kids.. NOT

hi everyone else

how's the 2ww going chablis?

any news from bright eyes


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG no, not seen the local paper, came home from work this morning with a stonking headache so not been anywhere today.  Who's been snorting coke then?  

George, glad the cons at Care has been helpful  

Flower fab news on all those follies  

Good luck for scan LL  

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Samper.. 2ww going. Slowly!!! The pains have settled- I don't know if thats good or bad (?) I am now just getting the odd twinge. Other than that I feel OK. No idea how I should be feeling 4 days post ET. SHould I be feeling symptoms if its a BFP??!! Its very hard. I am certainly on a rollercoaster emotionally and one minute I am fine, the next I am like a witch!! And like everybody, I am reading into every niggle/ itch etc!! Took myself off out for lunch today and am walking everyday. Not too far but trying to get fresh air. Other than that I am pottering around (have not felt up to the Trafford Centre yet though!!) Am now off work til next Wed so will try and keep myself occupied. Got a couple of friends over later for coffee (no wine   )

Hope everyone else OK...

PS Like the wallpaper!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

George  am so sure CARE helped you out hun.  You have a bloody good hols and your frosties will be back where they belong before you know it 

Chablisgal, your doing soooooo well.  have you been on the voting room board?  i posted a question about symptoms/pains in the 2ww and there are tons of replies, its sticky at the top. 

Sam, you have a little star there hun 

hope everyone is ok?  just been to acu and i am fit for nothing now...zzzzzzzzzz
she said i have lots of activity going on inside!!

Can anyone advise on this (i'll post on ask a nurse)... were out to dinner tomorrow night table booked for 7pm, i jab at 7.30.  am i ok to mix up the menopur, put the burselin in needles and mix up the gonal f (therefore out the fridge) and take with me...they will be in the needles for about 45 mins until i need to do them in the loo?  

xxxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Isn't the wallpaper great?!

Sounds like they have got the mix right this time Flower   I think you have to use the mix straight away - I went out for a meal whilst jabbing once and just set out my stall in the bathroom and decided I'd say I was diabetic if anyone asked  , no-one did though

George -    glad the consultant was able to sort St Mary's out - Nhs hospitals can be so aggro about private clinic's sometimes 

No news from me really, although I know that it was definitely the Egg share co-ordinator that called me. I called today to see if I could find out anything but they had already gone so the receptionist said she'd e-mail her and ask her to call me.

What's happened Sam?


----------



## Princess xx (Aug 2, 2007)

iccle one - sounds great I think im going to e-mail them dnt know whether to start again or not its a big decission


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower as Iccleone said you have to use the mix straight away with Menopur but not sure about the others?? 

Sam you and Tilly are turning into right superstars!!!  

Iccleone, I hope you hear soon tomorrow its always the way that they have just gone home when you phone  

George    

Chablisgal, hope you and the girls have a good chat  Hope its decaf  

Sarah hows things? x

Love to anyone I've missed xx

Well I have been brave and done the Cetrotide jab tonight I was so nervous as the needle looks a lot bigger than any I'm used to!!   Anyway its done know and it was totally painless. Its just stingy, red & itchy now but I can cope with that


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Keep us posted Iccle 

LL well done hun, i was on cetrotide last time.  hope your scan went well this morning  I wont be on tonight as were out for dinner so i'll pop on after my scan tomorrow.  I worked out last night i have enough gonal-f and burselin until sat night's jab so may need more depending on what they say tomorrow.

Have decided to jab a bit earlier tonight at home then go out and I can forget about it thanks girls for the advice xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Heard any news today Iccle?? 

Flower hope dinner goes well tonight,going anywhere nice?   Good luck for tomorrows scan   x

Well, Scan went quite well I now have 8 follies so better than Tuesday, but 3 are still only small at 7mm. I go again Saturday & they said depending on scan they could arrange EC , otherwise it will be back on Monday for Scan again. 

Hope everyone is well??


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Flower - i ran out of meds last time so they just gave me some out of the cupboard and billed me  

LL - 8 lovely follies       

Chablisgal - how's it going 

Hi Sam, Yvonne, Sarah, hope you are all well

No news from me, just a few cramp pains but nothing to shout about   

George x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, its me...

My god, I could do with a glass of the old Chablis now!!

I haven't posted for a couple of days but I have been glued to the site seeing what news people have.. I think I have read every single thread and 'sticky' there is!

I am feeling OK. Had firends over last night which was good.. they fed me decaf coffee and party rings all night! Had another friend here today with her 6 months old who screamed for the whole hour!!

Have been getting twinges but no pain. No idea if I am feeling good things, bad things or the drugs!! Given up trying to analyse now.. been out for my daily walk and doing a bit of shopping. Still no hoovering even though house really needs it (I have 2 cats and DH in the USA!!)

Hope everyone else doing OK.. I have decided to stay off work till at least next Wed as my job is really stressful and I would feel terrible of I got to 10th and it was a BFN thinking 'If only I had done more...'

Off to my parents in Wales this w/e so may not be able to post much but looking forward to being pampered!

x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Chablis  -I don't envy you this wait at all! At least if you are away for the weekend it's another few days closer to test day  

Hi George - are you letting things happen naturally then?   It wasn't too bad for me (like one of my really bad periods before my op) it was the emotional aspect that got to me more and you have that regardless of whether you go to hospital or not I suppose  

Hi Princess, Rayyan must be a good baby if you are ready to go again so soon!! 

Sounds like things are progressing nicely for you LL - keep drinking plenty of fluids, it helps fill up your foll
Hi Sam, how's things? Was it you who's car was knackered?

Flower - good luck for the scan tomorrow  

Care called me today - they have definitely matched me and I start on CD1 which is approx a week on Weds!
I'm a bit apprehensive cos last time I had a day 1 start I had to d'reg for 5 weeks   - it was the cycle I gotthe most eggs on though (16) ooh - Sam when do I stop the DHEA? is it when I have had EC (assuming I get enough to share of course cos if not i'll be donating them all anyway)


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi buddies
Sorry for disappearing off the face of the earth shortly after joining you but I am pc-less. It went midway through 2ww and still not back. DH has smuggled his laptop home from work but it keeps all the search history so he's a bit iffy about me using it!..
My BFN stayed a BFN. I had to retest as my AF had not come properly but as soon as I stopped the meds it showed its ugly face. Gutted as everything went so well . We have 4 frosties so will get head in gear and look at 2009 for them. I had not thought at my age I'd get frosties so in my head had thought that this tx would be it for us.. and started to think about DE I need to get head around another round of transfers and we need to find the £££! I can't get a followup till Jan but I recall you need 2 natural AF before you can look at FET anyway I feel so negative as our embies look so good, took everything possible to help them stay... so guess they just don't grow or like it in there. It is so frustrating.  
Chasibel = hope you are keeping sane  on the 2ww. Keeping everything crossed
George = gutted for you. It is such a rollercoaster and even when you get a BFP it's not the end of the ride ... it is so unfair to have things snatched away from you. Sending you  
Good Luck to everyone else starting, in the middle of tx... DH hovering for the pc back so sorry for no more personals, 
Hope he may let me on again. Our PC not back till next week
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Chablis - dont feel bad about not doing the hoovering, just save it all up for DH when he gets back   a weekend of being pampered sounds lovely (just what i need, think i will drop some not so subtle hints)

Iccle One - no, i'm booked in for a D&C or whatever they call it now for Monday - i just want it over and done with.  Great news on starting your next cycle       

Bright Eyes   so sorry this tx did not work out for you   i will be joining you in getting the frosties out in the new year!  Why cant you get a follow up till Jan though? 

George x


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

George... we are away end of Nov, then Dr Lowe away start of Dec. They offered me the 23/12 .. but I can't cope with that so close to xmas. I have been told to ring next month to make appoint for Jan as they have not opened the diary for the new year yet?
BE


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bright Eyes - we saw a new cons. Dr Sedler when we got our bad news, he said come see him in six weeks to discuss the options for the new year.  We're going to make the appiontment for mid December - maybe you could be seen sooner with a differnt cons? prehaps that not something you want though.  Any way, it give us something to look forward to in the new year


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi chicks
just doing a quick read through but in work on lunch so hope i havent forgot anything!!

LL - great news hun  keep up the good work!  I was nearly going for a scan tomorrow also but they say i dont need to now, keep up the water and hwb 

Brighteyes - sorry about the bfn sweetheart 

chablis - sod the hoovering...although I am the worst, I am really trying not to do too much but I hate mess!  

iccle - oooooh hun its all go!  how you feeling about it all?

George - thinking of you 

Been for my scan this morning, can't belive i only need 2 scans, as its EC for me monday or tuesday.  They are ringing me this afternoon to tell me which day they have decided to go for off this mornings blood tests.  I forgot to ask how many follies but biggest is 18mm, then there was a 17mm and a 16mm i think   Then i realised dh may not have "relieved" himself so had to do a call to him in work in code  to say he may need to tonight   The things we have to do      Will update tonight when i know which day they have decided on

xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

hi all

having probs posting to will keep it short.

Flower how exciting

chablis- don't touch that hoover

Iccle- thank go you are back with the professionals 

George, take care  

Bright eyes hope you get your PC back soon, my friend only had the 1 AF straight after her BFN and had a natural FET after the next AF ( just with Oestradiol tabs) and she is now having twins!

Hi everyone else


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sam - send some of your friends luck to me for the new year!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
EC booked for Monday 
will keep you posted  xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

ooh great news Flower - trigger shot tomorrow night then? Had a good old giggle at your coded conversation with your dh earlier!!

I don't blame you for going with a D&C George - intervention was my first choice too but waiting for the clexane gave my body the time it needed to react itself. I hope everything goes ok for you  

Hi Brighteyes, it's nice to hear from you but such a shame that you don't have good news too  

it is a big relief to know I don't have to bother with St Mary's now Sam - just gotta worry about getting enough eggs to share now! The DHEA should have worked some magic now though, I've been taking it for about 6 weeks I think.

Chablis - put the hoover down and back away slowly keeping your hands where we can see them  

Hi Yvonne hows you?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Sam - have now seen the local paper, what pair of    Make sure you get your claim in to whoever is administering the bankruptcy.  

Flower, wow EC Monday, that's come round quick    Keeping everything crossed for you  

Iccle, that's great you're getting another go at sharing, it'll keep the costs down and then you'll have the cash for in a couple of years when you're ready to go for baby no. 2  

LL, any news on when EC will be yet?

Bright Eyes, so sorry about the BFN  

Chablisgal, is the 2ww doing your head in yet?  I was quite calm, it was DH that kept mithering me to test.  He was like a kid in a sweet shop and whenever I sent him shopping (brave girl that I am letting a man loose in a supermarket on his own   ) he'd keep coming back with tests.

George, how you doing sweetie?  

Hi to anyone I've missed, hope you're all well - been trying to catch up with everyone's posts!

Well, I've been off work since Wednesday and have been signed off for next week as well    Started with a banging migraine which just wouldn't go away so maternity unit advised me to see GP to have my blood pressure checked.  Went to doc's Thurs morning and it was really high which is the cause of my migraine.  Ended up going into melt down on the poor woman and blubbing about everything that had gone wrong in the last year, the m/c then finding out we needed IVF, stuff going wrong in the house and the car    Felt a bit mortified (especially as I thought I'd actually dealt with the m/c and going through IVF), I'm usually one of those people who just picks themselves up, dust myself down and get on with things but these hormones I've got flying round just won't let me do that anymore!  She told me to stay off until the end of this week and sent me to the midwife Thurs afternoon to get my BP checked again.  It was still high so I had to go back yesterday and it had come down a bit but the midwife has arranged for me to pick up a doctors note on Monday and wants me at home next week resting and she'll re-assess me when I have my 18 week check (already   ) on Thursday.

On the plus side, I got to hear smurfy's heartbeat both days and my stress levels don't seem to have affected him/her thank god.  The midwife was giggling Thursday though because she only managed to pick the h/b up briefly, the rest of the time all we could hear were kicks and punches (and feel - poor midwife got a right thump on her hand), don't think bubs was keen on being woken up by someone poking and prodding - makes a change from the little monkey waking me up just as I'm dropping off to sleep to though!    

God sorry for the me post everyone!

Yvonne xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry I have to do short posts or my browser crashes  

Yvonne take it easy, sounds like everything is well with the baby even though you may feel crap, I didn't feel Tilly move until I was 20/21 weeks so that is great that you can already feel him/her.

Flower,       for Monday   Can't believe it has come round so quickly     

hi everyone


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

OMG!  Why would they want to involve their clients like that?!  I can't believe the paper didn't print the whole story - not like them to shy away from juicy gossip, they're normally only too happy to stick the boot in  

Just been for a long lazy lunch and a bit of retail therapy with Rach who reassured me that I'm not going mad.  She's told me I'm not allowed to be dressed before lunch while I'm off    And she's got us tickets to see Take That in June (well her husband sat for ages trying to get them anyway   )  Thankfully she's managed to get us seated ones - not sure I could cope with standing for hours 2 months after giving birth    She feels awful now though cos she's realised it's Ruby's first birthday the day we go, oops!

Off for a snooze now before I go and pick Ady up from work.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening girls,

Yvonne, you poor thing   You must do as your told and get plenty of rest to help your blood pressure, you and smurfy are to precious and need to care x I have got standing Take That tickets and as much as I want to go, I am hoping I will have to sell mine as if this tx is successful then I will be rather large by then!!  

Flower thats fantastic news, oh I excited!! I wont be far behind you x

Sam, do you know why your browser keeps crashing? It must be so annoyed   Hope you get it sorted soon x

Iccleone, I'm so pleased that you can go ahead and share again, it won't be long now xx

Brighteyes   Sorry to hear your news  

Chablisgal, nearly there, half way through the wait!! x

George   Thinking of you x

Princess & Sarah    xx

Well, I had another scan today and now have 9 on the left (some still small) & 3 on the right (& 1 tiny one) so I'm back Monday for another scan, its looking like Wednesday/Thursday for my EC, but should know for definite on Monday. 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck LL   I have to do my trigger at 2.15am tonight! apparently they have a busy theatre list on monday so were running into later slots!

hi girls off to bed sorry its short and sweet xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

survived the 2am wake up call   Trigger done so no jabs for me now until weds night  

hope all is ok xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Flower, Glad you survived the 2:15 jab!! That must have been a killer!!
Lots & Lots & Lots of good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking about you xxx     

Hope everyone has had a good weekend xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Flower - 2am thank goodness its not every day   good luck for tomorrow       

LL - hope your scan goes well tomorrow   

Yvonne - Take That!!! lucky you - we've got tickets for Steve Coogan this friday  

Hi Sam, Bright Eyes, Chablisgal and everyone else

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower           take care keep us posted x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, you might be able to swap them on ticketmaster or somewhere for seated ones nearer the time so you can accommodate that big bump I know you're going to have    That's a great number of follies, sounds like you're doing really well.  And just think, all those eggies are just for you this time  

Flower, ouch at the middle of the night jab.  It'll all be worth it though.  Good luck for EC tomorrow    Enjoy a couple of jab free days  

Hi George - I used to really like Steve Coogan but he seems a bit like he's lost his touch the last couple of years    

Hi everyone else

Yvonne xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Afternoon girls,

I have my EC on Wednesday    

I feel really scared & nervous this time I don't know why   

Waiting for the call this afternoon to know what time to have pregnyl!! I have put a request in for an early slot please, the nurse said she would do her best. I hope she does can't imagine having a 2:15 one like poor Flower!! 

Hope everyone is well?? And can't wait for you update Flower


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, not surprised you're feeling nervous after last time, anyone in your shoes would be but they're all for you this time    And now they're freezing grade 2's you should get some frosties as well!!

Flower, good luck for today


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yvonne, how are you feeling   I hope you are getting plenty of rest xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I am, I'm being a good girl    Ady's got me under virtual house arrest unless accompanied by a responsible adult    I think the rest is doing me good, I'm sleeping better the last couple of nights and didn't get up till gone 11 this morning and I haven't been sick for 2 whole days, woo hoo!!

Have they phoned with your trigger time yet?  Would imagine it'll be any time now.  How exciting


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Glad you are getting the rest you need, and you are feeling a little better xxx  

They have just rang now, trigger at 11pm !! Thank god for that I was dreading a silly o'clock!!  

Can't wait to hear from Flower


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

exciting LL    

Glad to hear you are feeling better Yvonne  

Flower hope all went well        for the phone call tomorrow. Fertilise and Cleave little embies


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies  

Just popped on to let you know that Flowerpot got 6 lovely eggs!  Yippeee!   everything crossed now for a great fertilisation rate


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks SarahPooh, thats brilliant news   I'm so pleased       
 Come on now little eggies & willy fish, do your stuff over night


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls

Thanks Sarah - great news Flower - here's hoping for some hot and sexy action in the petri dish tonight  

Good luck for your trigger tonight LL

We went to see the Shaolin Monks at the Palace Theatre in Manchester last night - it was great! Awesome show

RIght going to trawl the web for a new winter coat, my old one drowns me


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Just wanted to come on and say hello... not posted much as don't want to bring everybody down with my depression!!!!

This 2ww is just as hard as everyone says. I saw it described somewhere on FF as 'the steepest track on the rollercoaster' So true!!

Not feeling great. I am now 9 days post ET and OTD is 10th. Petrified. Convinced myself last night that AF was on way but nothing yet.. is harder as DH away and it just feels so lonely. 

Its hard to keep this PMA. However, jelly has helped!!!

Off to watch Corrie now.. I have still be avidly reading the threads even though not posted. It is great to see the BFP's and I really do feel for all the ladies with BFN's.

Hope everyone having a good evening...

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - just got back from St. Mary's - it is now all over and time to look forwards.  I have been referd to the recurent m/c unit which is good - hope to get some answers before next tx.

Hope everyone is ok   

George x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

) George    so sorry, I know you already knew what the result what was going to be but doesn't make it any easier  

Flower, go girl       

Iccle not long for you now


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

any news from Flower yet     for 6 lovely little embies


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all,

Flower, fab news, 6 eggies.  Fingers crossed for the phone call this morning and 100% fertilisation   

George, that's good news, at least you might be able to get some of the immune tests done for free  

Chablisgal, nearly there sweetie.  Only a few more days  

LL, your "willy fish" comment had me in stitches all night last night - DH thought I'd proper lost the plot because I just kept giggling to myself every time I thought about it    Hope the trigger went well and good luck for tomorrow  

Hi Iccle, Sam and everyone else.

Yvonne xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello again ladies

Good news - 5 of Flowers eggs have fertilised (by the way - willy fish?  never heard that one before!  )

Unfortunately she has been really poorly since 5 this morning and is now going to try and eat something and then get some sleep - ET should be 10.30 tomorrow morning - she will try and pop on later if she is feeling better.

Just wanted to send a quick  as well to George and one to Chablisgirl too  as you both sound like you need them. I really hope you both get your wishes one day ladies. I know some days this can be a very painful journey


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

SarahPooh - thanks honey - I hope flower is feeling better soon   great news on the 5 which have fertilised


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Sarah.  Great news for Flower.  Really hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news Flower     You just take it easy now for the next few days and we'll all be      for you for tomorrow and the next 2ww.

Thanks for keeping us posted Sarah  

LL     for tomorrow


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you SarahPooh, the   made me cry.. things really must be bad!!!

Just been to John Lewis to meet a friend for lunch. Problem with JL on a weekday lunchtime... FULL of pregnant women and prams!!!!!

AGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls - chablis and George  a quick hug from me to say i am thinking about you both

LL massive good luck for tomorrow chick, we might be there at the same time  

Thanks Sarah for updating and thank you girls for your best wishes. this is a quicky as i'm still in bed but have fired up the laptop for a quick read through.  Everything was fine yesterday but last night felt a bit nauseous, went to bed ok last night then woke up about 5am doubled over in agony.  it went on all morning till about 11am, finally with (TMI) diarrhoea and then feeling faint and shaking feeling really cold.  All ok now just drained and tired.  The nurses have been lovely and have checked on me but all ok for tomorrow morning        After having two "normal" EC's it was funny to experience side effects.  They said in theatre that i was complaining of pain also so it all seems weird really.  Anyway, having lots of rest now and hwb and water!

will update tomorrow but probably later on as its feet up for me when i get back, lots of love xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower good to hear from you, I experienced exactly the same with my 1st EC so can empathise    good luck tomorrow to both you and LL


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks sam, thats good to hear, in the nicest possible way! at least i know it is "normal" xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one as I am not feeling too well. Flower I am so pleased for you   Might see you tomorrow, I hope it all goes well !! xx

I have been mad busy all day cleaning the house top to toe before EC tomorrow, so hopefully I won't be too tempted too do much now.
I am absolutely mortified, as I have just returned from my youngest sons Parents evening, and whilst the teacher was busy telling me all about him her voice was going more and more distant and my heart was racing & I realised that I was going to faint!! I was so embarrassed and we had to stop!! Luckily I didn't faint but I had to put my head down on the desk for a few minutes   DH was there and he is still out at football with the boys so I can't wait for him to get home!! 

Has anyone else experienced this or is it just me 

Sorry that turned out to be a me post and not a quick one either!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news Flower - not about the bubbly poo obviously!!

Fingers crossed for good quality and an easy transfer tomorrow hon  

Are you ok now LL? Not had the faintness myself (aside from pregnancies) but it could be hormonal I suppose   Maybe if you have been cleaning all day you just haven't eaten enough?
Fingers crossed for EC for you too


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I am not too bad now thanks Iccle, might be the lack of food   I am going to have some tea now and see if I feel any better  

Love to all Manchester Care girlies LL xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh LL poor you  I know on Sat which was 2 days before my EC i did a bit of tidying up and i went a bit spaced out like i had over-exerted myself so i decided enough was enough and i havent done anything since.  get some food down you hun and maybe have a piece of toast at the time you can eat upto tonight?  i got up at 6am on EC day to have some tea and toast, but mainly to have my steroids as i feel sick if i dont eat with them.   for some lovely eggies tomorrow

Tummy is still hurting   just hope i get to sleep tonight and feel ok tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, hope you feel better for tomorrow  

LL, naughty naughty    Sounds like someone hasn't been taking care of herself this afternoon    Hope you feel better once you've eaten


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks girls, I have managed to eat a bit now, but its hard as I have felt nauseous all day!! Must be the trigger shot  

Flower hope your tummy settles and you get some sleep xxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Poor you LL, can totally sympathise with feeling sick    I felt sick for a couple of days after the trigger.  Can't remember who it was (was either flower or iccle) pointed out that it's a high dose of HCG so same hormones you get when pg which can be responsible for the nausea.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Ahh yes the trigger!!!

I didn't think about that! I felt _really_ sick last time around off the trigger


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Flower asked me to update you all:

She has two wonderful grade one embies on board, one is 4 cell and the other is 6 cell which is fantastic as they weren't even 2 days old when they were put back.  She has two frosties as well.

                               

Jane xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Janie,

Thats wonderful news, Flower you must be really pleased        Hope you are getting a good rest  

Yvonne, how are you feeling? Any better?? 

I am so pleased to say that I got 6 eggs today   Can't quite beleive it yet!! We didn't need ICSI either as DH produced some good 'willy fish'   Just praying that they are doing their stuff now       

I am off for a rest now will try & get back on later xxxxx 

Hope you are all Ok? Love LLxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Jane.  Well done Flower, hope you're feeling better today.  You just relax and take it easy so those little embies snuggle in nice and tight   

LL will you stop with the willy fish      My ribs are starting to move and feel like all the muscles have pulled under my (.)(.)'s so I can't be laughing like that    Other than that I am feeling much better now thanks, just hoping my blood pressure has come down when I see the m/w tomorrow afternoon    6 eggies all for you, fantastic news!!  Did you have GA or sedation this time?  Keeping everything crossed they all fertilise     Are you feeling better today after a good night's sleep or do you still feel poorly?

Iccle, how you doing?  It must've been flower that said about the trigger not you, my memory is terrible at the mo!

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Jane, thanks for the update and great to see Harry looking so well  

Flower even more frosties for your extended family    wrap yourself up in cotton wool now for the next 10 weeks at least until your 12 week scan     

LL 6 eggs,well done!!!  and they are all yours this time   Good luck for the call tomorrow. You just rest now for a Friday ET  

Yvonne, you are sounding a bit better the time off work is obviously doing you good  

Hi everyone else


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

LL - 6 eggies! great news   good luck for tomorrow  

Flower - fantastic news!!! and frosties to boot! well done   

Hi everyone else - hope you doing ok.  

I went back to work today - no real issues, just my insensitive male boss   asking how other people's pg's are going while i'm in ear shot! ggrrrrr

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Jane and SarahP for updating the girls 

I can't believe the 5th one did what it did and just makes me think our embies are real fighters.  Have started the Clexane injections now (ouch!) and the lovely fanny candles start tonight, twice daily and calcium in addition to the steroids, asprin and oestrodiol.  In a way it makes me feel like i'm doing something constructive rather than just waiting for the 2ww to pass if that makes sense!!  thanks for your wishes girls.

George  thinking of you hun   bloody men! Grrrrrrrr 

LL - well done you!! what time were you there?  there were various ladies coming and going this morning.  So its ET on Friday?  hope you have your feet up now mrs and taking it easy.  hope your embies are coming on strong in the lab of love 

Well girls i am now PUPO PUPO PUPO    xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

ooo Flower, congrats on being pupo lots of babydust for a BFP coming your way   Are you off work for a couple of days?

George, blokes have no idea do they  

Sam, I am feeling much better now thanks, getting back to my normal self (as normal as you can get for me anyway    )  Just all these people making my ribs ache even more than they do already cos I'm laughing so much with all this talk of willy fish, fanny candles and the lab of love    How's Tilly doing?  When I saw her pic in the paper I could see such a change in her even though the pic you've got on here of her in her little hat is fairly recent.  The grow so fast don't they?  My sis came round with Lauren yesterday while the other 2 were at school/nursery - she's started crawling, my coffee table and DH's DVD collection were trashed when she left an hour later    

Yvonne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations Flower    
Great news about the frosties too - what was that about the 5th one?


And LL you did pretty good too didn't you?! great news about not needing ICSI too, that will take a fair wad off your bill won't it?   forthem getting jiggy tonight

Well, thanks to the cats freaking each other out we haven't been able to go out to a firework display - its a real shame cos there is a really big municipal park near us (Heaton Park) that does an awesome show - ah well there'll be more  

Hi to everyone I've missed, I need to go an sort out pedigree names for the cats so we can get them registered and I'm terrible at it (took me 3 weeks to do Himani's)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry yeah just realised jane never updated the story.  this morning they told us we had 2 to transfer and two frosties but the 5th was only a grade 3 so no good.  anyway the embryologist phoned this afternoon to say that the 5th one had turned itself around and was now also a grade one!  so we ended up with 4 frosties 

yvonne - its good to  in the 2ww....we need to think of some other funny sayings 

xxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

flowerpot said:


> yvonne - its good to  in the 2ww....we need to think of some other funny sayings


Give it a few weeks and when your ribs start to spread I'll remind you all about this missus he he he!!!  Same for you LL 

That's fab news about the 5th one going from a grade 3 to a 1 xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girls

OMG I’ve missed sooooo much. 

Firstly I just wanted to say that that is such lovely news Flowerpot. Well done to you and DH.   ^pompom. I bet you are over the moon. How did it all go with all of the different drugs?? Is the Clexane horrible to inject?
I am so pleased that you are now PUPO. Feet up now and take it easy. Are you off work for a bit??

LL – 6 eggs is fantastic, is it ET on Friday then??  

George – I am so so sorry babes. You are being so brave. I am sending you a massive  
Who was your consultant at St Mary’s? I have to say that with both of my ectopics the Early pregnancy unit at St Mary’s were wonderful (the IVF unit another story….beyond dismal). I saw a a Dr called Edi-Osagie and he was about 7 feet tall but the most gentle lovely man ever. He made a two very difficult experiences bearable.

Yvonne – How you doing chick?? Is your blood pressure raised then?? 

Iccle One – Where are you up to?

Sam – hiya matey, how’s you and Tilly?

Hello to everyone else. Sorry not been on, but I’ve been away for the weekend.

Love & big hugs to you all.
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sarah, lovely to have you back    Yeah my bp has been up (few nightmares at home with the car sent me over the edge   ), am hoping when I see m/w this afternoon it has gone back down though    How you doing?  Not long till your hols now, it'll be here in no time!

Flower how you feeling this morning?  Hope you're putting your feet up and chilling out xx

LL, have you had the call yet?  Fingers crossed for those 6 eggies and the "willy fish" (still can't say that without pmsl   ) having done their stuff  

Morning everyone else xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

I have only just had the call!! Its been the longest morning ever!! And the butterflies have never stopped. Well, just 2 have fertilized, but then I only need 1, so hopefully        they will carry on big and strong   I have to be there by 8am. I just want it to be here now and get my babies back on board. 

Flower how amazing that your 5th one did such a fantastic turn around!!  

Sarah, nice to hear from you, hows things?  

Sam  

Yvonne hope you BP has dropped this afternoon   Have you sorted out a car yet? Oh & yes I had a GA again (big baby!!)

Iccle, hope your cats weren't too scared last night  

George, what an insensitive d**k your boss is    

Chablisgal, not long now  

How long can the pain last after EC?? The pain is much worse this time & I am also bleeding (not loads)  

Oh yes I nearly forgot to tell you, that my recipient from my egg share got a BFP, but unfortunately she had an early m/c


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

LL, that's great, you never know, you might even get twins    That was a late phone call wasn't it?  They must be busy with everyone getting their tx in before xmas!  You're not a baby for having GA, each to their own.  I went for sedation mainly because GA doesn't agree with me and leaves me with a migraine which is the last thing I needed after EC - sore tummy and throwing up, urgh!  Plus I had 3 colposcopy's and 3 lots of laser treatment to my cervix when I was 19/20 and that was in the days before they did it with a local so I knew it couldn't be any more uncomfortable than that - the year after my friend had something similar done and she got a local so they obviously realised people needed something for the op  

Yes we managed to sort out a car (eventually....!), we've got a Honda Civic, it's old being a P reg but it was with 1 family for it's whole life and it's really clean and in good nick (got a mechanic to check it out this time round!) so it'll last us a while hopefully  

That's really sad news for your recip    Hopefully she will have some frosties left from the eggies she got from you though so she can have another (cheaper) go with FET.

Good luck for tomorrow, keep resting and don't you going too much xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I know the phone call was so late!!!   Never mind at least it brought good news  

Glad you sorted the car, it sounds reliable, if it's been with 1 family then the chances are its been well looked after. Hope you check goes well this afternoon xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great news LL  two is still really good news, lets hope they are growing lovely in the lab of love as we speak and are thriving in the morning for your ET.   for tomorrow hun.  i found the aftermath of EC this time MUCH worse than the last 2 goes, it was quite a shock.  i just used hwb and had paracetamol four hourly. i think it was more wind and upset tummy with me though.  not sure if you are taking any vits but Zita West suggests you still take the Q10 after EC to encourage blood flow to the ovaries to help repair so if you have been taking it still have it today   Aw thats sad about your recipient hun     I was ok this time waiting for the embryologist to ring as i felt so ill i just let dh get on with it, he took the mobile with him! I guess its one way to shake off the nerves by feeling rough   if your worried about the bleeding or anything give them a ring. the nurses were great with me on tuesday when I felt ill and Mr P was giving them instructions.    who did your EC by the way?  Mr P did my EC and Mr L did the ET (we had never met him before!!)

Yvonne glad you got the car sorted hun 

Sarah - lovely to see you hun   yeah am actually off work until the 17th so got next week off too. i had next week pencilled in for hols anyway so am sticking a self cert sick note in for this week so its worked out quite well actually.  on problem is i'm testing 4 days after returning to work but if need be i'll ring in sick.  i never got to test date on our previous two goes but thats not going to happen this time as it HAS worked PMA PMA    The clexane stings a bit but its good in the fact that there is no mixing but its a strange contraption like a plunger needle and you have to pinch the skin and it pulls itself back after the mixture has gone in, strange!  no problem though, the fanny candles are worse!! 

Speaking of fanny candles, I always worry i am not putting them high enough, but surely you can only go as far up as (TMI>>>>>>>>>>) your finger will go?

Was wide awake at 3am and hungry so got up for a teacake! not too bad whilst i'm off work.  stuck our photo of our embies on the wardrobe door and have been trying to visualise them dividing and floating about hapilly!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower PUPO     and well done on all those frosties    Grow babies grow   

LL good luck for tomorrow    you and Flower can be 2ww buddies

Have to go, have a dentist appointmnmet and need to give Tilly a fromage frais before I go so need to leave some time to tidy us both up afterwards   

Hi everyone

George   people are so insensitive, did he know??


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hello ladies..

Remember Me...?  sorry I have been awol. I had to had a polyp removed, which showed up in my Proscan I had done...but when The doctor went in, so to speak, there wasnt one!..good news, but I felt terrible afterwards, and I was admitted to the Gynie ward, where I stayed over night.They thought the doc had nicked my uterus, but he hadnt, thank fully..Bit I have been ill with a bad ear infection, and facial myalgia,which I havent recovered from as yet..so we are delaying TX till Jan/Feb 2009.

Wanting to wish Flower all the luck in the world, and great news about her embies,and the frosties as well.Lots of luck. 

Also LL - good luck ..Hope ET goes well.. 

I know some of you ladies have taken DHEA, but do you think it helped. ?

Just a quick one as I'm at Work.

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi hickson i was only thinking about you yesterday!!!! i couldnt remember if it was you or Sam who had the DHEA? it might have been Sam then.  I havent used it either time hun what with all the extra meds i've been on this time.  so whats with you, are you having your next go at CARE? jan/Feb will soon be here, can you believe is over a year since our last IVF cycle?  And with Xmas etc you'll be on your way before you know it.

hi Sam thanks for the good lucks


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hickson, sorry to hear you've been so poorly    You've been through the mill a bit so fingers crossed you're coming out the other side now    It was Sam who used DHEA - I'm sure she'll be along soon and give you more info.

Flower, good to see you're taking it easy pupo lady!

Sam, hope the dentist went okay - I haven't been able to bring myself to go and have my last check up finished since I nearly projectile vomited all over the poor woman half way through the last one   They've not chased me up so I'm assuming she's relieved I'm waiting until my next check up  

Well just got back from m/w and bp has returned to normal thankfully.  So back to work for me Monday although she did say to take it easy and if I started to feel ill again I was to get another sick note straight away but I'm going to see how I go.  Just have to make sure I don't let myself get too tired I think as that seems to exacerbate everything.

Well off to have my tea now, I'm starving!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hickson, I know we have spoken about DHEA before and I'm definitely a believer. Little Jenny posted a great thread about it on Peer support and I know she lurks here so I'm sure she'll give you more info...

Tea awaits so back later

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yvonne, glad they have given you a clean bill of health  take it easy on monday xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

LL - great news on your two little embies, hope they keep getting stronger for you       good luck for tomorrow!

Flower -   PUPO!!!!!   how exciting x x x 

Sam - yes, he did know, i think he's just a bit dim   

Yvonne - glad your feeling a better  

Hi Hickson, Chablis, Iccle One - hope you are all ok

I've got this lunch thing with work tomorrow - thats my kinda firday afternoon (and i'll be having a little drinkiepoos)

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Well after a night of not sleeping, my 2 are saflely on board!!! Can't quite believe it yet   I think I had convinced myself they wouldn't make it throught the night, but they had grown nicely   I am going to put my feet up for a bit now, speak later xx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yay congrats PUPO lady!!!  You take it nice and easy


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hello ladies..

LL - Hope that you are getting plenty of rest..Its a great feeling getting this far.. I'm sending you lots of  ..x

Flowerpot...How are you today?..well we are at Care Notts still, I had all the tests and My Nk was slightly elevated at 16.9%, and I had Negative LAD..so George next time is upping my Pred's..I also had a Pro-scan, which showed I had no Blood flow to the uterus, so I'll be on Viagra next time..We have also gone on the Donor list..But I want to have a go again with my own eggs..42 now..so looking at Jan/Feb to start. I'm thinking about this DHEA..I know what you mean about time flying..our last cycle was in June, and I wanted to get another one in this year, but with being ill, I just couldnt..

Yvonne - Glad that you BP has gone down..DH has high BP,and he has terrible nose bleed's..Take care

Hi to Sam - I not sure about taking DHEA.. did you have any side effects?

H X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

LL Congrats    have a restful and positive 2ww...

Hickson, I had absolutely no side effects from the DHEA, I only took 50mg per day which I believe is recommended for the under 40's- it is your decision ultimatey but all I can say is thatit certainly didn't do me any harm. If you are going to take it you need to start ASAP so you see the benefits for your next cycle if you plan to go again in Jan or Feb, have you discussed it with George??

I have copied this from an post LittleJenny left on the Peer support board, Jenny I hope you don't mind...

_"DHEA is a hormone which converts to testosterone and then to oestrogen. It has shown success in helping with egg quality in older women (or younger women with prematurely aging ovaries) trying to conceive with success being evident in both spontaneous pregnancies and IVF. The CHR updates on their website (http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/about_chrupdate.html) give a fair bit of information about it. It has apparently been hard to complete randomised studies with DHEA because women drop out and take it so that they don't risk being randomised to the placebo. Dr. Gleicher explains this in the interview in the July 2008 CHR update and it's fair enough that once women find out about DHEA they want to make sure they are taking it!!

It is also worth taking a look at this study from Greece where DHEA has been used to successfully treat cases of POF. http://www.neogenesis.gr/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=70

Basically, DHEA is abundant in our 20s and then declines rapidly after 30. By 40, most of us have low DHEA levels, which is why it is touted as being helpful to a lot of "age related" problems. Studies show that in women DHEA levels take a sharp dip at around 35. Now where have we heard that magic age before?

It is available online e.g. from www.dhea.com or the biovea website or agestop.

The CHR protocol is 75mg daily. Most of the time the "recommended" supplement dose is 25-50mg daily. I think those under 35 need to be a bit cautious about their dose and maybe start on 50mg. Those under 30 should definitely get their levels checked before taking it.

Possible side effects are similar to those of raised testosterone - acne, hair loss, facial hair etc. However, before you get freaked out, these are rare and you can always stop the second they occur! DHEA seems to affect people differently, with some people converting into excess testosterone and others not and simply having higher circulating DHEA levels so taking it is a bit of an individual experience!

In terms of how to go about taking it, it is not licensed in the UK and knowledge about it among the medical profession is very hit and miss! You could see one doctor who recommends it and then another who has never heard of it and won't recommend it. It is all very well to tell us only to take this under a doctor's guidance, but that is hard advice to follow if your doctor has either never heard of it or knows less than you do about the research into DHEA and age-related infertility! The same applies to tests - you may have to see a doctor privately if you want to keep an eye on your DHEA and testosterone levels as you take it. As far as I understand it in terms of fertility clinics - the Lister, the Bridge and (more recently - it didn't used to) ARGC definitely recommend it. LFC (in my personal experience) had never heard of it and asked me to send them the information!! Not surprisingly, they did not recommend it but I really wouldn't say that is because they have negative experiences - only because they were pretty ignorant about it!

What you are aiming to achieve in using DHEA is the high DHEA levels of a 25-29 year old. So being "normal for 39" is not what you want - lowered fertility is "normal for 39"!! However, you do not want your DHEA or testosterone levels to become too elevated - on the high end of both is fine or slightly elevated is fine, excessively high might cause problems! Hence, if you choose to start taking DHEA, you might want to get yourself checked out after a couple of months to see how your DHEA and testosterone levels are going. That said, plenty of people don't bother with this and the doctor who took my blood draw when I got tested said that if there was a problem with excess levels, it would probably manifest itself in side effects.

I personally am taking DHEA to keep my levels as high as possible for as long as possible, without them becoming elevated. This is with a view to trying to conceive later this year and being 36! It can't hurt and it may help. I am having my levels monitored though, just to ensure I am still ok, although I want to be "high normal" or a little high. Before I started my testosterone was normal but low end. They didn't comment on that but I have since discovered that higher testosterone levels tend to be better for fertility and pre-DHEA studies actually looked at testsoterone supplements to improve ovarian function.

I think it is fair to say that we have had a lot of success stories on this thread with DHEA, both naturally and through IVF. NicksW and JenniG both had surprise spontaneous conceptions after taking DHEA and Miranda, Laura, Swoo and, most recently, Juicy, all got BFPs following DHEA treatment. In Swoo's case her FSH had been up at 23. Even those who have not yet got BFPs have generally been given a boost. On Swinny's last cycle, she got 4 eggs which resulted in 4 Grade 1 embies - sadly no BFP but she has frosties for the first time. There may be other people I have missed. It apparently takes at least 4 months to work but I get the impression here that it can, in fact, take longer than that to really have an effect for some people. In others, it can give you a boost pretty quickly. Anyone else got any thoughts??

Obviously, it doesn't necessarily help everyone. Also, Fertility Friends does not condone self-medicating and cannot be responsible for any of the external links above. No doubt the'll repeat this when they moderate this post but I thought I would say it upfront."_

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"

/links


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wooo hoo LL  Welcome to the PUPO club hun!!  are you testing on the 22nd?  

    

hi everyone, are you all ok? Hickson hope all that useful info from Sam helps 

Off to acupuncture at 3.30....cannot wait! 

xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks girls   

Flower, The clinic have told me to test on the 21st?? Is that your test day too? Have a good relax at accupuncture xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they told me 20th hun, funny that you had ET two days later yet test one day later?  wonder if its because i had EC late afternoon maybe.  I shall look forward to our two BFP announcements!  
acu was fab, am so tired now! xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Great news LL - you did really well to get two to go back  

I'm taking DHEA at the mo' Hickson - we'll have to see how it works for me no extra hair but if I have a hot drink with the capsule I get a bit of a noticeable testosterone rush, kinda makes me a bit giddy (like a 14 year old lad I suppose!!)  Nice to have you back btw! Sorry you have been ill as well, quite odd how there was no polyp after all isn't it?

I can't write any more now - I'm a bit drunk - three sips of wine!!!   I get my meds tomorrow so having a little drink before treatment starts nex week


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

I've got my appointment (very quickly!) to see Dr Edi-Osagie at St. Mary's on the 25th Nov. to investigate my reccurent m/c's.  Has anyone else seen him? What questions should I be asking?

Hope everyone is OK and you PUPO ladies are taking it easy!!!

George x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya ladies
hope you dont mind me joining you, having third tx at Care, started on Thursday, but having scans etc at bolton (its nearer)!
and dont have to bother with the M60 till EC and ET. Its a nightmare!

sam
x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Sam and welcome - do you go to Bolton Royal? its a lovely clean hospital   

George x


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!

Tomorrow is OTD but DH is away so I am staying at my parents for the weekend and decided to do a HPT today to prepare myself for the one tomorrow (when I have to go back to work too!)

Well, so much for a result.. I am still non the wiser!    I am 15 days post ET but it is still 1 day before AF due. Tested with Clearblue and initially couldn't see a line. Poor sister woke up and found me in floods of tears but I then checked it again a couple of minutes later and definately saw the faintest of lines appear. We both agreed there was definately something which was definately a line (albeit very faint and only thin) What does this mean?

I am going mad.. this 2ww is bad enough without this uncertainty.. I know I will have to wait till tomorrow and do the official one but I just wondered if anyone had had similar experiences and gone onto a BFP/N?! 

Thank you all so much


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chablis - I really hope that line gets stonger for you       i think its improbable to get a false positive.  Why not try another test?

George x x x x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

pinklady2008 said:


> Hi Sam and welcome - do you go to Bolton Royal? its a lovely clean hospital
> 
> George x


Hi George

its at the beaumont hossie, just outside bolton, not far from the JJB stadium.


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sam and welcome!

Chablisgal, a false positive is almost unheard of.  How long had the test been left before your sister looked at it?  There is normally something on the leaflet that says to discard after a certain length of time - usually 30 minutes I think.  If it was only a few minutes after you initially looked at it I would say you've got a positive sweetie.  The line isn't always really dark, sometimes it is really faint, especially if it's early and your HCG levels are still rising - you could have a late implanter which could be why the line is so faint.  Try to hold off testing again until the morning (easier said than done I know   ).  If you want to test again today, don't have too much to drink and make sure you've left 3/4 hours since going to the loo so the wee isn't too diluted.

Keeping everything crossed for you hun    

Iccle, hope you made the most of it while you can and had more than 3 sips of wine  

How are the pupo ladies doing?  Flower - I had an extra day added on to OTD because of afternoon ET, other ladies who had ET in the morning had an OTD of the day before me.  Not that I took much notice of them cos I tested 14 days after EC anyway  

Hi George, Sam and everyone else xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

Welcome Sam  

Chablisgal, how stressful for you   I would say that a positive is a positive no matter how feint the line!!! As Yvonne says try to hold off testing again until tomorrow, or follow her advise about testing later today. At least you have some family around today xxx

Yvonne, I know you tested early but I didn't realise it was that early! Naughty you xx

Flower I had my ET first thing in the morning, I was so early I was there before the staff!!! 

Iccle, not long now for you   x

George, Sam, Hickson hope you are all having a good weekend?? xx

I am driving myself mad   as I have had a cough since ET and keep having mad coughing episodes!! I am just hoping that it wont make any difference to implantation


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablis   How long after doing the test did you see the line?

Unfortunatley whilst false positives are extremely rare evaporation lines are less so, so if the line appeared after the recommended time it could be that. Was it your 1st pee of the day?? re-reading your post it sounds like the line appeared within minutes? If so this is a good sign  

If it is still really faint tomorrow I would ask if you can go in and have a blood test and that way they can tell you exactly what your HCG levels are.

My first tests were faint but obvious and the 2 lines appeared pretty much straight away on OTD so don't worry if it is a bit faint tomorrow   

Hi SamJ welcome

Flower, LL how are you getting on  

hi everyone else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh chablis   really hoping this is a BFP for you, Yvonne's advice sounds good to me. gosh your in for a very long night hun, got everything crossed for you   and I can't wait to hear about your BFP in the morning xx

Sam - welcome to the thread hun   I'm currently on the  of our 3rd go also.  

George - that docs name rings a bell, am sure one of the girls on here has mentioned him recently, was it Iccle?  glad your appt came through soon 

Samper - hey hun, am fine (i think  ) hows you?

Iccle, how you doing  don't worry about your cough. someone said on FF that your embies are like stuck between a jam or peanut butter sandwich in your womb, so no coughin will move them   have just p/m you as need some fanny candle advice!! 

Did anyone else worry that they werent putting the pessaries high enough?    I'm always shocked by the amount of "stuff" that comes out after and I know they say its normal but it makes me wonder i hope the progesterone is being taken out  

 everyone else, hope your enjoying your weekend.  I have been in the house since ET so last night we just went out to didsbury for a couple of hours for some food, it was nice just to do my hair and put some slap on but equally nice to get home to my comfy PJ's as my jeans were so tight!! xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Flower – Sounds like you’re doing brilliantly. Glad your staying off work. I’ve saved 10 days annual leave for my FET so that I don’t have to work while I am on the 2WW. I nearly went crazy bonkers last time trying to hold it together and do my job properly.

LL – Congrats on being PUPO Mrs. Let’s have some twins hey!! I am looking forward to a couple of BFP’s for you and Flower soon xx

Hickson – I definitely think the DHEA worked. My egg quality was so much better after it. I take 50mg daily and have done now for over a year. A lot of my friends on the Poor Responders board are on it too and they’ve all had brilliant results.

George – Oh I am sooooo glad you’ve got Dr Edi-Osagie, I posted to you about him the other day, he’s an amazing doctor and a lovely gentle man too. His wife is a Doctor at St Mary’s too. Good lluck with the follow up, you’re in safe hands xxx

Chablis – go and get a clearblue digital hun, then there’s no mistaking. A line is a line though hun so that’s fab. 

Hiya Samper


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Swinny how are you? 

Chablis good luck for testing tomorrow      

Had a few tears earlier but ok now!! onwards and upwards 
xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Just to let you know mine is looking like a BFN     

After seeing some kind of a line yesterday today is OTD and there is definately no line on the clinics HPT...

At the moment I feel numb. DH is away and I have never felt so lonely. Feels like there is a big black hole ahead and the prospect of living without children is something I cannot even contemplate. Its so hard. I also have to go back to work today no doubt to lots of comments about me being pregnant (the bloated tummy doesn't help!!)

Its so hard to try and think ahead.. I don't know if I am emotionally (or financially) strong enough to carry on. I have 4 frosties and they are my life line.. but I don't know if I can cope with more BPN's. I know I should be thinking 'onwards and upwards' but at this moment in time that seems impossible.

So sorry for the 'me' post. One personal- Sunflower, I am so sorry to hear about your Gran. I was incredibly close to mine and she passed away in April 07. It was very hard but I do feel that she is looking down on me and I still talk to her. That is a big comfort.

Thank you all for all the support on here.. I really don't know where I would have been without FF.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chablisgal - so sorry honey   can you not call in sick today? i wish there was something i could say   

George x x x x x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Chablisgal, I really am so sad for you   Like George can't you phone in sick & try and find someone to spend the day with??


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Chablisgal, I am so very sorry sweetie    Please don't go into work today, it won't do you any good, you need to be with your family with DH being away.  Don't think about your next tx just yet, give yourself a bit of time to get your head your head around this one


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh honey i'm so so sorry 
please just ring in sick thats what I did.
I know it wont feel like it just now but i promise you that you will get through this but now just get your head around this one and cry your tears and you will become strong again, thinking of you 
have you phoned CARE?
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hope everyone is otherwise ok?
I've had the most distressing dream in the night, i woke up with my heart pounding and crying and i have TONS of spots all over my face....must be the progesterone.  
LL hope your ok 2ww buddy 
xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablis    

I know this may be no comfort but if there was a week line there yesterday it could have been a chemical pregnancy so an embie may have implanted but just not been strong enough to keep going... If so take it as a positive sign that one of those frosties is going to implant and grow   and that you can get pregnant.

I got a chemical pregnancy after my first IVF ( lost the pregnancy just after 5weeks) I had to have another full cycle but the result was Tilly! stay positive it WILL happen for you.

Take care we are all thinking of you 

Sam


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Chablis  - I 'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. On my second go, I had a Chemical Pregnancy. I went on to have a pro scan which showed I had no blood flow to the uterus..As samper says, something did happen.I know how you feel. I still have my stick - sad I know..which showed a positive..Big  
x

Sam  - Hello chuck..Hope your feet are clean for tomorrow night!!.. what was your FSH?

Flowerpot - what a horrid dream - face full of spots..!.. hope that you are resting and the 2ww isnt driving you too mad!

Swinny - thanks for the info on DHEA. In what way was your egg quality better?.. Where did you get yours from?

Samper - Where did you get your DHEA form also..That is such a lovely pic of Tilly.You are so lucky.

Iccle- same question to you as well..where did you get your DHEA from..had to laugh at you taking the DHEA - makes you giddy! .. I'm glad that there wasnt a polyp, but I got myself in such a wizz about the op, and afterwards I wasnt too well, and spent a night in Royal Preston Hospital, as I was in such Pain., They though my uterus was nicked during the op, but it wasnt ..hurt like hell..Are you doing egg share again at care?..

LL - Postive thoughts.hope your taking it easy..sending lots of  .

H x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Chablis hope your ok 
xxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Chablisgal, Did you get some time off work? Thinking of you  

Just wanted to say hello   Has anyone got any news/gossip or anything nice planned??

Flower, hows the wait going?  

Nothing new here, just keep falling asleep!! 

Love LLxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL - like torture!! how about you?   i'm having horrid dreams from the fanny candles and loads of spots!   are you off work at the moment? xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies.. you really have kept me going!

I did go back to work. Don't know if it was a good idea or not.. I think people had been 'primed' not to say anything as I had been off 2 weeks and no one mentioned it at all. Felt very odd!

I had the strangest thing happen on the way home. Suddenly went very achey, all over from my head, neck, arms, legs, everywhere. And I couldn't get warm. Feel a bit better now but I have never felt like that before.. and I had stabbing pains in my stomach (not AF pains) All very odd. But then when the old body goes through this, I am not suprised it moans!!!

Off to bed now. Hopefully things will look better tomorrow. Can then start thinking about the frosties...

Oh, I forgot to say, after BFN, called CARE and as no AF yet, they said to keep taking pessaries and test again in 2 days. But also said outcome not likely to change. So why do it??!! Seems silly if its pointless.

Again, thank you all so much for the support.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Chablis - I am so sorry for you hon   we all know how bad the negative results can be 

I got the DHEA from biovea Hickson - its on the web - I'm on 50mg daily too, it's very reasonable.I am sharing again, I start this week AF is due at the weekend so not long at all

Hi Flower, Sam, LL, Yvonne, Swinny, George.

have you got the little waxy bullets again Flower? I've been lucky the last couple of times and got the capsules - so much nicer! I developed a technique of pinging them up   Sounds odd I know but the capsules are so hard to set off you have to get them between my thumb and forefinger and 'shoot' them up then I have to have a rummage to get them behind my cervix (feels more secure), I have a short flue so I can reach all the way up   sorry that's a little too much info I think, but you asked!!!!!! And hey if we can't share whats the point??  

Sorry, I managed a whole glass of wine tonight (finishing the bottle from a few days ago) so a bit gobbier than usual!

Annnnyyhoo  

I got my meds at the weekend - geting excited now!

Ooh er hi Samj   errr - welcome to the thread!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Iccle one you made me giggle at the thought of your pinging technique with the old Utragestan     I am so excited for you going again     you enjoy the wine whilst you can  

Flower, LL how are the two 2ww buddies getting on   

Chablis, I would definitely tell CARE about having 2 lines the day before OTD, they can then considwer whether it was a chjemical pregnancy or not and will help them decide what to do for you next   

Hickson, I also get my DHEA from www.Biovea.net

I'm pretty sure I had a chemical pg last month. I had really bad AF pains before AF was even due just like 2ww with Tilly and had a couple of other symptoms but I had no HPTs in the house so the day after AF was due I tried an OPK and got a strong positive straight away, I tried a couple and they were all the same. AF arrived the next day but again the OPK was positive but not as strong and when i left it a few days the OPKs were negative. 

If it was a chem pg I know it sounds strange but I'm really pleased as it may just mean that there is a small chance I can get a natural BFP, but in the meantime I am happy to enjoy my little Tilly and to see some BFPs going to my old FFs instead   

x

/links


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh wow sam thats amazing  Thats really good news, lets hope its a sign for a natural BFP   I'm ok thanks just plodding on   !  I wanted to go out today for a walk but its horrendous out there but need to keep busy so have arranged lunch dates for tomorrow and thursday 

Iccle - omg it sounds like an olympic sport  and you get the gold medal!! i have never got this "finding your cervix" thing, how the hell do you know? I'm sticking it up as high as a finger and there is like a little "bit" i'm sticking it behind does that make sense !!   and yeah i'm on Utragestan again rather than cyclogest, CARE use these now apparently.  and wow good luck!! enjoy the wine, wish i could join you 

Chablis -  hows things today? 

LL - you bearing up ok hun  

xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

God this site gets funnier and funnier. It'll be hosting the fanny olympics soon 

You sound in great spirits Flower, i hoe you are imagining rubbing that bump you are going to have in a couple of months 

Just been to this baby singing and signing group run by Cheshire County Council, it is really great and is *free*. There was an even balance of babies and toddles there and in comparison with the toddlers all the babies were pretty quiet but this one one woman kicked off because she thought there should be a seperate session for the toddlers because ' it's all very well and good for these new Mums with nothing better to do to take up places on these things but far more beneficial for the older kids who can't hear anything for all the noise the babies are making'!!!!

The same woman talked all the way through it with the woman next to her and her daughter is actually 2 so surely she should be talking and is a bit old to be learning baby sign!!! I had to bite my tongue, she was one of those woman that if I had said anything she would have assaulted me  

Yvonne, don't let it put you off the things organised by CCC are excellent! Going to the Mums and Babies group is the best thing I have ever done after going to CARE and joining FF!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Sam was that at Broken Cross?  Rach would have been there with Ruby this morning if it was.  You should have pm'd me if you needed a pg test, I've still got a drawerful from Ady's shopping habits during the 2ww, I could have dropped you a couple off    It sounds like good news for you though (in an odd sort of way), I'm sure Tilly will have a little brother or sister in no time  

Oh the joys of Utrogestan, I don't know what's worse, sticking them up there in the first place or the leakage afterwards  

Chablisgal, how you doing today chick?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

It was at broken cross, what does Rach look like? There was a girl in fornt of us when we got there whose baby would have been about the right age, the baby had just done a poo  so she was apologising for the smell   But it was rammed there must have been 30 people there with kids!!!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Dark hair in a bob, lots of freckles.  I think she was there with a couple of people from her mum and baby group, one of them had a baby called Eden or something like that.  Ruby has loads and loads of dark hair.  Wouldn't surprise me if that was Ruby smelling the place out, it's like a bomb going off when she fills her nappy


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Mmmm no this girl had blonde hair and was by herself


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Afternoon girls,

Chablis, thinking of you  

Ha ha The fanny Olympics, staring the Manchester Care girls and their Fanny candles!!!   First place would go to Iccle with her pinging technique!!  

Iccle, how exciting not long to go now, make the most of your wine this week  

Sam, Baby singing and signing sounds good, how does it work?  

Yvonne how are you & bump? How many weeks are you now?

Flower you seem to be keeping busy? I'm really lucky and don't work I just sort out my boys & the house  

I really haven't got the energy to be bothered doing anything, I just keep going off to sleep!! I am getting disturbed nights though as my cough keeps waking me up and I've now got bad heartburn   Don't know if that could be the Utrogestan?? Does any know if it can cause it??  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Still feeling crappy today. Never ached so much. Sneezed earlier on and thought head was going to explode!! Phoned CARE and they just say rest amd do another test tomorrow but keep taking pessaries until AF comes (although then she said pessaries can delay AF so what happens if it never comes??!!)

I do feel a bit more positive today, there was an article in the paper about frozen embies adn how they produce healthier children. Come on you frosties.. I am coming to get you!!!!

Hope everyone else well and not being blown around too much in this wind..

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well I guess you never know chablis?  I'm still hanging on in there for you for tomorrow, is that 2 days past your official test date? 

LL - I've been very lazy in comparison to usual as normally in work which is horrendous so have been reading and watching chick flick DVD's etc but today I've started doing more around the house (no hoovering!) and tomorrow arranged lunch and again on thursday with Jane and Kerry who are ex-CARE girls which will be lovely   Not had heartburn which is strange as the steroids normally give it me so not sure if its the pessaries have you got your leaflet?  I've been reading your diary btw


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I've noticed that you have started a diary too Flower, I had a read this afternoon. Don't you go doing too much, its so frustrating though isn't it!! You see it and you've got to clean it!!   
The leaflet doesn't mention it as a side effect so I don't know  
Hope you have 2 lovely lunches xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Sorry you are feeling so crappy Chablis   here's hoping for a miriacle result tomorrow!
I saw that report today too - it certainly offers hope doesn't it!


Hey Sam - I lost a few Utrogestan on the bathroom floor before I developed that technique! Dh even offered to go to tesco's for a funnel at one point  

Flower - my cervix is kind of cone shaped (pointy end closest to the outside) I assume this is pretty normal, I have seen somewhere that the average vagina length is 5 inches (mine is nowhere near but I'm a shortarse anyway so that's probably why) so that could be why you can't reach yours.
I have to admit though that I've never been afraid of investigating my body - dh has caught me squatting over a mirror a few times cos I've had a pimple I couldn't see and I wanted to check it out 

Something I have always wondered about - when you are in labour and they say you are so many cm dilated and wait til you are ten before you can push - does it go to 10cm in radius or diameter? cos 10cm in radius is huge   I think my hips are only about 15cm wide   (you can double that for the flesh of my hips though!!   )

Sam - I said to dh a few months ago that I'd like to get in to baby signing if poss - how did you find it?
Have you heard about natural toileting? Apparently babies are kinda pre-programmed to only pee and poop at certain times and putting a nappy on breaks that habit, not sure if it was some crap to make you feel inadequate though


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

iccle you have really lost me now!!!! 

LL - yeah i decided to do a diary quite late (yesterday!) as i thought it would give me something to do!!  xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Iccle One -   the metal pictures i have of you are disterbing me   

Chablis -   thats great news about the frosties, roll on FET       

Sam - great news, hope it means a little bro or sis for Tilly soon   

Flower & LL - hope the 2ww is going ok for you both, not long to go now   

Hi Yvonne, Hickson and everyone else

Do you girls think Care will try some new meds on me next tx coz of my m/c?

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi George
I think they will hun, were you on anything this time like clexane or steroids?  
to a certain extent thats why I'm on it as they think that my blood flow and lining issues are meaning i can't keep a baby, this is obviously in addition to the immune disorder which is what the steroids are for.
My good FF, Tracy, had recurrent miscarriages and got a BFP on her first IVF with the help of steroids, clexane, aspirin and the result is her gorgeous boy Samuel.  when is your appt? xxx

having a few lower backache and twinges tonight xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Flower - hope your twinges go soon   can you request a massage? 

I have a GP appointment this thursday, a St. Mary's appointment on the 25th Nov. and a Care appointment on the 11th Dec. WOW! i just wanna try to get some answers before i go ahead with a FET.  

How did you find out about your immune disorder?  Did they just put you on the other meds as a matter of course (no tests) ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was thinking of a massage but not sure if its safe.  Am trying to see them as a good sign (well trying to convince myself!) because AF would be too early yet.  I just want it to be different than our failed goes because i had AF pains and spotting during the 2nd week BUT THAT ISNT GOING TO HAPPEN AGAIN  

All your appointments will come soon hun and by Xmas you will have a plan of action.  i had bloods taken for the immune disorder at CARE with Mr P, they cost about £400 but worth it as they came back high, so I'm now on the steroids.

For the blood flow issues I had the doppler scans with Mr P throught a "normal" cycle where he checked blood flow and to make sure on my blood vessels etc but the ones in my uterus were crap basically.  A trial of aspirin with the steroids and oestrogen put that right.  This is why i'm still on the oestrogen now even though I'm on the progesterone as well.

I'm hoping this is the difference this time but i guess you never know 

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

meant to say though hun, remember i have never had a BFP and never got that far xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Not yet!           not long to go now - really hope this is the one for you x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too hun, just been on the voting room to read the positive stories of AF pains with BFP to cheer me up  xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower you *WILL* get your BFP this time 

I had AF type pains through 2ww with Tilly, they actually woke me up in the night usually I only get AF pains after I start bleeding that's why I am so convinced I had a chem pg last month as I had exactly the same then as well.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Aww Flower stay positive hon  it's not easy sometimes I know especially as you haven't had that BFP - *yet*


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sam and Iccle 
you know what its like, you get AF pains and think "thats it" but am really trying to focus on all the people who are telling me the same as you Sam that they had AF pains too with a BFP   Still got the aches x

any news from Chablis yet this morning? 

am going for lunch today at Slattery's with my cousin and dh's gran, can't wait! scrummy sandwiches, cakes and a pot of tea!!  how civilised!!

xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower hope you have a good lunch out!! I have had AF like pains too so your not alone   hopefully its our little one/s tucking in nicely   I do remember having them with my other pregnancies but not until around AF due date, which like you mine isn't due until next week   
I know its hard but everytime you think the cramps are AF pains then try to immediately replace it with thoughts of THIS IS A GOOD SIGN!!     (easier said than done I know)

Chablis, how did it go?   

I am so tired, I went to bed early last night, woke up late for the school run!! Then came home and fell asleep on the settee until 12:15pm!! And I'm still tired   Must be because I'm not doing much, it's tends to make you tireder doesn't it?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL, thats good to hear, in the nicest point of way if you know what i mean that were both experiencing the same    i can't believe how many people are telling me they had AF pains in their 2ww.  I cant actually work out when AF would be due, i'm thinking 2 weeks from EC which would be monday.  I've never got to test day before, always starting spotting a few days before.  I checked my diary from last year and I start with AF pains a few days later than this last time.  WE BOTH HAVE EMBIES IMPLANTING    

my concentration is all over the place, i had to drive very slowly!

Had yummy lunch and popped into the golf shop too and got dh a few xmas pressies but am glad to be home and back in my stretchy trousers!! just had a nice flapjack that i got in the slattery's cake shop 

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Flowerpot - AF pains during the 2WW are good, it could be adjustment pains   . Don't even try to figure out when AF should have been as it all goes to pot with a stimmed cycle, plus you are on progesterone pessaries which mask your AF. I have always tested about 14 days past EC as with a normal cycle EC would be ovulation and its usually 14 days later that your AF arrives. The reason that CARE give you a much longer OTD is so that there is little room for error at that point. This is your time sweetie, so try and relax a bit and indulge yourself while you are off work.

LL - Same goes for you Mrs enjoy some pure indulgence .Hang in there matey, not long. Those twinnies will be snuggling up nicely.xxx

Chablis - How are you honey?? 

Samper - OMG, that is really encouraging news if you have had a chemical pregnancy. Oh it would be soooo lovely for a little miracle to happen.

Iccle One - I am so glad that you're back at CARE matey. When will you start?

George - Good luck for the 25th chicky. Wish CARE would sort out their follow up appointments, its rubbish that we have to wait so long.

Anyway, going home now so bye for now

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

oooo Flower, Slattery's, do share    I adore their cakes, I sampled so many at wedding fairs in the run up to my wedding and they are just yummy.  Glad to see you and LL taking it easy     I had strange pains during 2ww, not quite like AF pains (I suffer badly with AF and it normally leaves me doubled over) but really odd twinges, not like anything I'd ever felt before so keeping everything crossed this is a good sign  

Iccle, how you doing?  Not long for you now  

LL, I'm 18.5 weeks now    Nearly halfway there, aaarrrghhh, that means I'm closer to having to think about it coming out    Got our scan 2 weeks tomorrow so we'll find out if smurfy is pink or blue (hopefully if it's behaving itself which it isn't at the moment, seems to think my insides are for playing rugby with   )  I just can't believe it's all going so quickly!!

Chablisgal, hope you're doing okay sweetie  

Hi George, Sarah, Sam and anyone else I've missed!


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Good to see everyone doing OK.. I am feeling better today. The aches are going and I feeling a bit more positive about moving forward. These BFN's really do get you down don't they!!! Am trying to plan Christmas now. Have called CARE and they have told me to stop the meds as another negative HPT this a.m (what a surprise!!) I have a review in a copule of weeks with Mr L so hopefully he will say I can go ahead in Dec with the frosties.

Am wondering if it might be better to delay to Jan:

a) Can enjoy a drink over Christmas 
b) DH will be home and if we are doing tx then its no   and thats unfair as he was home in Oct and didn't come within a mile of any action because of tx so the last time was when I was on holiday to see him in Sept!!!!!!! He says he doesn't mind as tx is more important but he's a man after all!!!! and 
c) We could try naturally as he is home (although chances of pg would be really slim) and if it doesn't work (which it won't) then I can do FET without him in Jan.

BUT..... if we do FET in Dec, then I have DH with me through the 2ww and that is a huge thing having done it on my own this time (he went away day after ET)

Hummmmm, decisions, decisions...

Has anyone done FET? Is it better to do natural or with drugs? What is the difference?? Any guidance appreciated...

 to you all xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablis my friend in Ireland did a natural FET after 1 full AF (after IVF BFN) she is now having twins!!! The only drugs she had were Oestradiol Valerate (sp) to thicken her lining so with that in mind my advice is don't hang around!!!  

Flower, LL    

Iccle One, when are you starting?     You should have your BFP just in time for Christmas  

Hi Sarah, you are sounding really well

George   hope your are OK, you are sounding pretty upbeat and like you are taking plenty of positive action

Hope I've not missed anyone


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Mmmmmm Slattery's  - I got my birthday cake from there, champagne and strawberry's  . Marc de Champagne strawberry mousse with loads of white chocolate.
God I'm drooling!!!!


I start in the next couple of days - just waiting on AF for a day one start  

I couldn't even begin to advise you on that Chablis - as you have said, pro's and con's to both aspects really  


Right I can't concentrate - Will and Grace is on

back soon girls


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Flower/LL - Kate also had AF pains in her 2ww. When she took the dog to the vet, she was so convinced AF had come that she asked to use the staff loo there to check!!!  I don't think it is anything to worry about and it could be a positive sign!


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Chablisgal, glad to see you are looking to the future and your frosties    My personal preference would be do it when your hubby will be around to support you - you'll need much more support this time around.  At the end of the day there are other ways to give him a release if you know what I mean   so he wouldn't have to miss out entirely  

Can't advise on natural or drug FET as never been there but I'm sure Mr L will be able to let you know what's best for your circumstances and what options give the better results although again, I think if I were in your shoes after just doing weeks of drugs I would prefer a natural FET.  He is lovely, I liked Mr L the best out of all the doctors there.  You're really lucky to have your review before xmas - I know of some ladies who are having to wait until Jan so at least you can get going again if you feel up to it but don't put any pressure on yourself if you don't, waiting a couple of months longer isn't going to make a difference one way or another and tx leaves you a wreck anyway without putting more pressure on yourself.

Know what you mean about having a drink over xmas though, I'm dying for a nice cold glass of rose or a vodka and orange    Think I might treat myself to a small glass with my xmas dinner   

Well, we've got a little bit of excitement in sunny old Macclesfield, the Silk Road and part of Hurdsfield estate where I work has been all closed off for hours.  Just been to Tesco and it's still shut now.  Only info I can find is a "serious police incident" but rumour has it it's a bomb scare.  Only place that could be would be Astra Zeneca but don't know why they'd target that plant as they do all the animal testing in Alderley Park.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Chablis - cant advise on what would be best for you, but i'm going to try FET after xmas.  I'm planning on really enjoying myself this year and we have a ski holiday booked for the 27th Dec. so i would prefer not to be in the middle of tx for that.  I know it is hard when DH's are away as mine was away mon-fri each week - at least we can come on here to chat   

Iccle One - ooohhhhh not long to go now   

Sam - yes, i'm seeing GP tomorrow - hoping to get some tests done soon   

Yvonne - how exciting you're going to find out if its a boy or girl so soon - have you had any mad old ladies doing their predictions on you?

Sarah - i could have had an earlier appointment at Care, just that Dr S suggested i wait 6 weeks i think it was coz of m/c to let my body recover a bit.  

Flower, LL - hope your both ok x x x 

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

pinklady2008 said:


> Yvonne - how exciting you're going to find out if its a boy or girl so soon - have you had any mad old ladies doing their predictions on you?


Only my mum, does that count? ha ha!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

what did she say?


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

She's convinced it's a boy because I've been so sick then contradicts herself saying how ill she was with me and my sister and how everyone she's ever know who had girls was really ill as well    Work that one out


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls
Well we have out PC at last back and working. Hated being without it though out  the 2ww and afterwards as you get to rely on FF support! Sorry for few personals but only a quicky and need to read the threads to catch up.
Did want to say a   to flowerpot - keeping it all crossed for you
Also big hugs and sorries to Chablis. I was surprised that you got to see Mr Lowe so soon as they offered me 23/12 as the earliest.
I wanted to do our FET in Jan but looks like won't get to see Dr Lowe till then as can't go on the 23/12. Did ask for a cancelation but nothing has come .  I reckon that it will be wrong time in Jan for FET as I guess I will need to start taking some wombliners at start of that cycle. I had one FET before..natural.. it was nightmare as clinic closed on Sun and 3 times surge meant Sunday thaws or tranfers! I am sure that in the end they went ahead as dates were right even though womb was thin-ish. Glad that Care are more thorough. We have booked a holiday now. We had said that if we had a BFN we would go away to think whether this was the end of the road for us... I never thought we'd get frosties at my age. I need to get my head around that and take a break as I feel weary with it all and having life on hold for the last few years. I am going to chill, enjoy xmas and maybe then 2009 will be our year
Hope to keep in touch now that I am online again!
Bright Eyes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi brighteyes 

Chablis, its a tough decision hun but I think i'd advise you to go when dh is around this time   I know what you mean about a drink though...could really do with one at the moment!! 

LL - 

thanks Swinny, this is what worries me though that if AF is due roughly 2 weeks from EC thats Monday which fits in with AF pains.  I know i'm torturing myself...its hell!! i would just have liked this time to be different from our 2 BFN cycles but i had the same those times also 

not having a good morning so far, been awake since 5am froze with fear as still got AF pains and was scared to go loo, nothing there, then burst into tears, so got up and made a brew and now on the laptop.  going back to bed shortly and hopefullly get a few hours in 

slatteries was lovely, i couldnt believe how popular the restaurant was. its even licensed.  had olive foccacia bread with hot chicken, melted mozzeralla and sundried toms with salad and a mineral water! brought a couple of cakes home  xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Flower - I hope those pains go soon       Slateries sounds lovely - my sis keeps promising to show me where it is, i really need to go


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I must be a total cultural philistine as I have never even heard of Slattery's  

Flower you poor love   Positive thoughts only   I had AF pains and even had spotting on the Monday & Tuesday before OTD on the Friday and GOT A BFP so please try and relax  

Yvonne I allowed myself a few of glasses of red wine over Christmas last year... I am terrified of flying so went to the doc for swomething before I went to CA and she gave me some Beta Blockers but also said the best thing to relax me would be a couple of glasses of wine! She said it wouldn't do the baby any harm at all  
Oh I was realy sick as well and had a girl, I did the old wives test online and it said I was having a boy  

Brighteyes  

Good luck with GP George  

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning girls,

God this 2ww is torture!!

Flower, hope you manage to get some more sleep this morning?    Remember to quickly replace the negative thought with a positive     I haven't heard of Slatteries either, must try it some day it sounds nice   Have a nice time today xx

Chablis, I agree with the other girls and think you should do you next tx with your DH at home  

Yvonne, wow 18.5 weeks thats flown by!! 

Sam, I terrified of flying too, I cry like a baby on take off & landing  

George, hope your appointment goes well today  

Sarah, can't be long now till you hols? x

Iccle,         Little AF dance for you x

Brighteyes, nice to hear from you again  

Little Jenny, Thank you for the reassurance xxx

 to anyone I've missed

I am going to venture out today & do a little bit of shopping, this waiting is now starting to stress me out so I am going to try and take my mind off it a little bit! I was having strong cramps last night, so I am now on official Knickerwatch!!
Today, I am having erm... only way I can describe it is like sharp needle stabbing pains up the flue area today??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

check it out (click on dining room) http://www.slattery.co.uk/
it actually started out as a small cake shop in Crumpsall I think and now its a huge business

LL - i am sure i have read peeps who had described that what you describe and its a good sign  enjoy your shopping, not lifting heavy bags  !! I got to sleep about 7.30 until 10 then had to drag myself up, shower in 5 mins to go out. Were going to Wilmslow for lunch  my back was killing when i went back to bed, kind of middle above my 

catch you all later - thanks Sam btw that really helped about the spotting info etc, especially that it was quite a few days before testing xx

/links


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I had back ache too   Lower back area...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sam 
Feel a bit better this afternoon, had lunch with jane and Kerry (with Bobbie and Harry) and they said the same, also 2 other FF's have text and told me the same, one had AF pains from day 2 of the 2ww right through. I know its just because its the same as our last two goes which is why I'm going 

Anyway, we went to gourmet burger kitchen in wilmslow  was delicious and the boys were so good 

tummy pains less sever at the mo but back killing!

LL hope your bearing up ok 

xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

oohh not been to the gourmet burger kitchen in Wilmslow, yet. I always go to the Bar and Grill in Alderley Edge which does the best burgers I have ever eaten in my life... but they are £11.90!!!!

Glad you are feeling better, how's little Bobbie has he got any teeth yet?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you should go! only been to the didsbury one, its lovely, about £7-8 approx for a burger but they do tons of choice, i dont eat red meat but there are loads of chicken and veggie options too. had a strawberry milkshake too!  bobbie has a few teeth yes, he is teething at the moment bless him! he is so smiley


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Ahh what a cutie 

I went to one in Bristol. The burgers were good but not as good as the Bar and Grill- highly recommended   but at that price only a special treat


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Well you can tell you lot have been off work today  

Ladies, I can believe you've never heard of Slatteries, only THE most famous chocolate wedding cake maker in the north west  

Flower and LL, sounds like you're being tortured in the 2ww but I'm sure they're good signs  

A little interesting snippet for you out of one of my HR magazines.  A ruling at the European Court of Justice on a lady in the later stages of IVF was sacked by her employers for time off during tx.  At first she tried to claim discrimination under the Pregnant Workers Directive but that was dismissed as at the time she was dismissed the embryo hadn't been returned plus even if it had, there was no guarantee she was actually pregnant so instead she claimed under the Equal Treatment Directive and won!  Reason being that once the eggs had been collected the procedure only applies to women so to sack someone for time off after e/c is discrimination!  Still no ruling on a legal right to time off during tx though but thought it might help anyone who had been on the receiving end of any reprimands at work for time off sick after e/c.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Yvonne - thats really interesting, i hope my boss reads it       

I think we should all go out for either chocies at Slateries or Burgers at one of the place you have been talking about mmmmnmmmmm hungry!!!!

Well i went to the GP today and i cant belive what she said!  I expained my pg had ended in m/c and this was my 3rd in a row.  She went on about how i should not be uptight about it all and maybe have my FET at xmas so my mind would be occupied by other things!!!! I told her i wanted it after xmas so i could relax and enjoy it and she said..... well if you get a bit tipsy over xams it might just happen!!!!! OMG what planet are these poeple living on!!! i told her that my concern now was not getting pg but having another m/c aaarrrrrrrhhhhhh!!!!!

So she didn't offer me any tests but has refered me back to St.Mary's - i didn't tell her i already have an appointment   

Hope everyone else had a good day - sorry for ranting

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower, Slatteries looks really nice, I agree with George perhaps we could have a meet up there? Hows things? x

George, Don't Dr's sometimes just miss the point!!   Its so frustrating   At least you still have your appointment already booked at St Mary's x

Yvonne, looks like working women having tx are starting to get somewhere   

I am sorry to keep going on but I know you won't mind and I have to get it off my chest, it's just that my PMA is starting to slip a bit this afternoon. The cramps are still going on but they seem to be a little stronger and also at the tops of my legs, (you know the type of pain I mean?) Its getting harder and harder each day and can't believe I still have until next Fri before OTD (If I get to then) 
Sorry for the me, me me


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Slatteries gets my vote too - I'm never a girl to say no to cake  

George, stupid doctor, some GP's still live in the dark ages      If only it were as simple as going away for the weekend and having a few glasses of wine there'd be a hell of a lot more babies in the world  

LL, keep strong sweetie.  The progesterone can mimic AF pains and so can early pregnancy.  You're halfway there, not long now     Sending lots of baby dust your way xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

LL - i had some of the strongest af pains during my 2ww that i've ever had, once they woke me up in the night! I hope they are a good sign for you       

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

George that is disgusting I am soooo annoyed 

LL - trust me hun I am so right there with you.   All i can say is that I've had so many texts, calls and messages on FF where people have said they have had cramps and been convinced its all over.  please do not apologise for the me me me, i'm the worst culprit for that at the moment     A few good messages was B3ndy who is my ex clomid FF, she had pains from day 2 of her 2ww all the way through, and sometimes so bad it woke her at night.  Jane who i have been out with today was lay in bed like i was this morning crying not wanting to get up because she was convinced AF was here and kerry said the same, in fact i have just read kerry's postings from last year when she was on her 2ww and she was having AF pains and backache.   My PMA is swinging from positive to giving up so I promise I am right there with you hun   I'm trying to do one day at a time.  I keep trying to think that cos the pains have started early thats a good thing?   i dont have pains in my legs but they are really achy, another pre-af sign for me    

Yvonne, thats really good to know 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

George, can you remember at what point your AF pains started? x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

My pains were from about three days after ET and lasted for at least a good week, funny cramps, twinges, a strange pulling sensation on the right hand side.  Hope this helps


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you George & Flower    Everyone is so lovely on here


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just had a read back George and my pains started on 3rd day, so Thank you that has made me feel a little better xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that really helps us George thank you, the more info the better 

LL anytime thats why were here hun, dont you worry matey we will get there together 

I've just read my Zita West book and she said pains etc are all a sign that things are going well. I'm just trying to listen to all the good advice and block out the negativity although its not easy    i'll probably be back to feeling rubbish again tomorrow!  am swinging one way to another like a prostitutes knickers go up and down at the moment xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

flowerpot said:


> am swinging one way to another like a prostitutes knickers go up and down at the moment xxx


Flower, good to see you're still trying to keep your sense of humour up tho xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower have a read of this it might help ease your mind a bit xx

http://www.a1pregnancyinfo.com/implantation-cramping.html


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I think its hysteria!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks LL

QUOTE:  If you've been trying to conceive, feeling cramping can be very disappointing. The truth is, if you are feeling cramping about a week after ovulation, it could be implantation cramping. If an egg has been fertilized, between 6 to 12 days afterwards, the developing zygote must implant into the uterine lining. This may cause mild cramping in some women, and a small amount of bleeding in others. Still others may not experience either symptom. The point is, not every episode of cramping is a bad sign

  

Would ovulation be classsed as EC?  I guess so...mine started one week after EC xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Lol Flower!!


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, EC is the same as OV


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

See it's a good sign Flower, btw I was laughing at your hysteria, just came out at the wrong place!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

xxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Evening all...

Just wanted to pop on and say hello. I've done a 12 hour day at work and come home to do some prep work for tomorrow so completely knackered but at least work is something I can control (ish!!) and its making me feel better..

Having now stopped the prog pessaries for 24 hours, I can feel AF coming on. It feels like its going to be a bad 'un... No doubt to arrive with avengence during another busy work day tomorrow. Yippee!!!

All this talk of Slatteries if fab. I have never been but should try and find it as I have heard about it before and clearly it does fab chocolate. Why do BFN's and chocolate go so well together??!!

And Yvonne, that was really interesting re the time off thing. My work (Civil Service) have been really good and I got 5 extra days for tx this time (but you can only get that once a year) I did the rest of the 2ww as sickness and they haven't had a problem. We are told that if we get too much sickness they can discipline us but I'd like to see them try when I have sick notes/ appointment cards etc. To discipline us for taking time off for tx is like denying us the only chance we have for a family. Whatever happened to the right to a family life? Isn't there something that says that should be protected.

I really would fight any employer who tries to make life difficult. I know that is easier said than done for a lot of people and a lot of employers really can be very difficult. I heard a stort of a man (in the USA) who kept getting into trouble as he kept taking time off to go home and  . Apparently they were TTC and had been for ages. Due to the timings of tx, he had to go at certain times. His appeal against discipline was upheld and it was said he should have been given the time off as that was their only chance to conceive!!!!

Anyway, I'll come off my soap box now and bid you all goodnight x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies

thanks for the welcome, and apologies for not writing sooner, anybody been to see the new consultant mr Sadler at Care?

H, cheeky, my feet are like angels .

take care 

samj
x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

SamJ

Yes, i have.  He told me the embie no longer had a heartbeat - and was so nice about it! I have made my follow up app. to see him in mid december.  He is very nice (with massive hands!!!) are you seeing him soon?

George x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Chablis - hope AF is being kind to you 

George -  ...had to laugh at the massive hands!

Sam J - i havent met him, I gather he is new.  In fact I've been with CARE nearly 2 years now and only met Mr Lowe at this treatment's ET!

LL - how are you  buddy today?  Hope your ok 

 to the rest of you girls xxx


Had a better night/morning in the fact that the pains are now less, still got backache and the ache at the front low down still there but *TOUCH WOOD*  so far today not as bad. its early though so lets see.  i really hope they wind down because it will give me a bit of a boost that they could be implantation but one day at a time.   slept on and off inbetween sleep my mind was racing and i was awake but i wasnt upset or worried, quite calm in fact.   another hot night.  also woke up almost having an orgasm over a ridiculous cartoon character having a bonk   i kind of woke up and pulled myself back though as though i was scared to let it happen. i did hav a sexy dream about dh the night before also! 

Going shopping into Bury today with mum to get dh's birthday card and have a wonder around for a couple of hours xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, without meaning to get your hopes up, having orgasms in your sleep can be a sign of pg.  It gets worse as well    It's happened to me a few times from very early on and it still happens occasionally now but not as often as it did earlier on - I think it's to do with around now my hormone levels should be levelling out a bit (although DH doesn't seem to think so   )  A lot of my friends had this happen to them as well so fingers crossed   

Chablisgal, my work have been pretty good as well so I've been lucky in that respect but I know others don't always get such an easy time of it from their employer.  Hope AF isn't too bad  

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Morning everyone,

Flower, I had orgasms in my dreams in early pregnancy too, so yes it is a good sign


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

OMG!!!!! I had that last tx when I got pregnant - I thought it was just cos I hadn't had any nookie for a few weeks, was about twice a week  

more later - at work now so can't stop


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I definitely had orgasms during 2ww and early pg, how strange       Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh how interesting  it was like i never got the full orgamsm if you know what i mean, as though i kind of pulled myself back from it as scared to even though i was asleep, but i woke up very horny 

my Af pains have eased, just very low level aches but not as intense.

sorry this is quick, i am starting with a migraine (wobbly lines in front of my eyes) and i cant take anything so logging off and probably getting to bed, will come back if it eases though love to all, LL hope your ok today chick xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG the orgasm thing happened to me too!!! I thought the same as Iccle, in that it was coz i'd not had any for ages - a good sign for you Flower


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower, hope you feel better soon    Can't imagine having a migraine and not being able to take anything, you poor thing


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

God how weird is that!?

I wonder if anyone else had made that connection?

Hope the migrane isn't too bad Flower - I've only ever had one and it's not something I'd ever like to repeat.  

I get to see Mr Lowe all the time - he's the egg share consultant  

Nice to see you back Samj

Grrrr your bloody GP George - like you have to be ****** to get pregnant  
Its amazing the levels of ignorance isn't it?

How are you doing LL? 

I am so up for cake and a de-caf in Slattery's!!!!


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi George and Flowerpot

seen all of em apart from mr patel, will find out very soon though , 2nd scan at bolton in the morning, 
If its mr sadler ill take a look at this hands!  Funny you noticed that though!  I will try not to laugh.  

samj


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi iccle

thanks for that, mr lowe ,he did first ET and ET, second ec and mr Atkinson ET second time.

oh no power failling


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Is this your 3rd time SamJ? Hopefully it's 3rd time lucky for you  

I've seen Mr L and Mr P. Mr P did both ECs and ETs bless him  

Flower headaches are another early pregnancy symptom     

Iccle are you on tenterhooks waiting to start  

hi everyone else, off for an earlyish night as we are going to Anglesey tomorrow to see my Gran

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls 
another early rise for me, heading back to bed shortly to do my pessary.
not sure if you have all seen the orgasm poll on the voting room....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

LL how you doing today   

Mr P will be even more my hero if this has worked 

migraine thankfully didnt kick in properly, just a niggly head which is a relief. got a few aches still but nothing severe and no saucy dreams yet although yesterdays was when i went back to sleep as I am about to now!!!

see you all later, have a nice time Sam xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Glad you're feeling better flower and it didn't kick in properly.  Thankfully I've only had a couple since being pg and only being able to take paracetemol sucks, especially when you're used to something a lot stronger to get rid of them  

Sweet dreams


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

SamJ - its was Mr S who mentioned them - when he shook DH's hand he said something like wow your hands are as big as mine       

Sam - hope you have a lovely day with your Gran

Flower - i just added my vote, glad the migraine wasn't too bad  

Hi Yvonne, LL, Chablis and everyone else - I'd really like to do the Slatteries meet up thing if anyone else is interested

George x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm up for a meet up at slatteries     My tummy's rumbling just thinking about cake even though I just demolished half a pack of shortbread fingers for breakfast


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have had a show this morning on wiping.  phoned CARE and they have told me to rest today and ring them in the morning and if its carried on will do a BT on Monday for me to save me waiting till thursday.  Am on maximum pessaries but to switch to backdoor. Am obviously hoping it might be implantation especially as i've had aches and pains since tuesday which have eased off yesterda/today to a small ache, but this is what happened last two times, i started spotting and never made test day   so i'm fearing the worst but trying to remain positive, who am i kidding.  Knicker watch at full force now


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh flower!    Don't you move off that sofa.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you it is implantation or the remnants of what gets disturbed/pierced at EC


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Yvonne, am in bed with the laptop trying to pass the time! going to read my book if i can.  dh is up a mountain at the moment on a walking trip so i cant even speak to him!  should be home about 6 thank God xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh no, just when you need him around as well.  Is there no-one close by who can come and try to take your mind off things for the afternoon and keep you company?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane my FF said she would come over but i'm getting in bed properly now and reading my book as per care instructions, she'll come if i need her though, have spoke to her on the phone thanks hun xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm glad there's someone you can call if you need to    It's one of those situations where you don't know if having someone there will do you good or not.  You take it easy and rest up and you know where we all are if you need anything


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

this is it, to a certain extent i'm so all over the place sometimes your best on your own but they're there for me on the phone, just made some soup and got in bed with it with the laptop and my book and am staying here. thanks hun, will keep you posted.  nothing more than a slight browny tinge on the paper at the moment xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Flower -   really hope its implantation for you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun keeping popping on the laptop for distraction.  the brown has turned a bit more red but dark red, its small amount but I'm close to giving up, its just like before.    i have lost nearly all positivity now its down to nature and God. I can't cry anymore     Worst thing is they want to do my BT monday which is dh's birthday x


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh flower sweetie    I know there's nothing anyone can say/do to make things better for you but we're all thinking of you and trying to keep positive on your behalf that your little embies stay strong


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower it sounds just like what I had      fingers crossed  it is implantation     

thinking of you      

Where is Slatteries?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

did you have bleeding in your 2ww sam?

its in whitefield on manchester road just before it becomes bury new road?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

it was light/spotting but yes it lasted the sun/mon or mon/tue before OTD on the friday- I thought it was too late for implantation and all over at the time but obviously not!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sam 
its just with it going a bit redder, but these stories do help.  am in for a long night xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't remember excatly what mine was like, I think it did go red but was very light- it was enough to convince me it was all over so stay positive.


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower, you stay strong    I am praying that it is implantation    keep resting xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just had a thought Flower, I didn;t call CARE ( after I started bleeding after my 1st BFP on 1st IVF they just told me to rest and increase my cyclogest) but I took their advice from 1st cycle and started doing a mid day Utragestan in addition to the morning and evening...

Hope you are OK this morning   

LL how are you??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
thanks so much for your wishes. this is a quick one as i need to get back in bed as not slept a wink all night. have had no more bleeding over night or this morning.  spoke to CARE and they said i can go for  a BT tomorrow and to ring them tonight or tomorrow, not sure how we feel about that just yet as its dh's birthday tomorow, am supposed to be going back to work but think i'll be ringing in sick.  i'll keep you posted.    

Sam thanks hun, i'm already on maximum utragestan - 2 twice daily. this mornings was a struggle backdoor, the 2nd one didnt seem to want to go in. she said to go back to front door if no bleed today

 xxx


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, I'm so pleased the spotting has stopped       Don't go back to work, get a sick note for the whole week and rest and then when you get that   on Thursday get signed off until after your 6wk scan      

Off out for the day now but hi to everyone else and LL, hope you are doing okay hun  

Speak later xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Flower I so pleased the spotting has stopped, this must be a good sign      Make sure you are getting plenty of rest. It's a hard one about having BT tomorrow with it being you DH's birthday, but hopefully if you have got your BFP you can relax and stop stressing?? I wouldn't go to work either if I were you xxxx     

Yvonne, have a good day, going anywhere nice??

Well, I am feeling very up & down, one minute I feel like I am pregnant, then I get pains etc. and feel like my AF is on her wicked way. Today, apart from feeling very anxious, I am in a terrible bad mood and so snappy, another sign of AF   I just want this wait to be over  

Sam, how are you? 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower LL I feel for you teh last few days of the 2 ww are the worst by miles  

Flower at least you will know early if you have the BT tomorrow           and you will know your exact HCG reading so no messing around with pee sticks and magnifying glasses  

It's a great sign the bleeding has stopped so stay positive and don't bother with work tomorrow once you get your BFP you can go back .

Take care both of you


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Girls

Flower so glad the bleeding has eased off over night - and yeah - stuff work! Good luck for the BT (whenever you decide to go in for it

LL - you try to stay positive too hon  

I think I have got a period for both of you as well as me  

It's a real doozy this month, had pains on and off since Weds, a bit of a show yesterday but nothing happened.
This morning I've been rolling around in bed in agony since about 7am, but 2 paracetemol, a 30mg coedine and an hour and a half in a scorching hot bath up to my chest and I feel halfway normal again 
Enough to tackle some housework now - the living room is a tip - the kittens seem to have had some fun with the washing I folded last night 

Ooh - that whole rant means that we're off!!! Day 1 start for me this time so just before we go out to see Lee Evans at the MEN I do my first jab in about 8mths   - had a bad dream about it last night actually (just remembered) I only had mixing needles and had to jab with that - owweee  

Ooh another thing - while you are knocking around Sam, how long did you continue the DHEA?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I stopped the DHEA as soon as I started stimms Iccle One

Way to go!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle and LL 

thanks girls, this is quick as i have my feet up on dh's orders!

had one bit of brown hardly anything and thats it.  have told work i'll be off tomorrow at least so thats a weight off my mind. me and dh are going to decide tonight about the BT tomorrow, CARE said i can ring tomorrow and go tomorrow so there is no rush.  Have to say the nurses have been fab there through all this (as have you lot).  got the inlaws here at the moment, we had to cancel going out for dh's birthday, so were having a curry instead xxxxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Flower - really hope you get your BFP tomoorow if you decide to have the BT       

Iccle One - Wooo Hoooo!!! are you glad to get started I hope Lee Evans is better then Steve Coogan was last week - it was really cheesey   

LL -   not long to go now       

Sam, Yvonne, Chablis, and everyone else - hope you've all had a great weekend x x x 

George x


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower, I'm pleased your not going to work tomorrow. It's a good sign that you've not had much more of a show    Good luck if you decide to go tomorrow      

Iccle, Woo hoo, your off, how exciting!!! Lots of love & best of luck to you   xxxxx

Sam, Yvonne, George, Chablis, Sarah, Samj xxxxx


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey all, hope your Sundays are going OK. Flower, it sounds like a good thing that you are off tomorrow. Keep rested and lots of    for you. Fingers crossed that its all a sign of a BFP! And hope you enjoyed the curry!

Iccle- Hope you are feeling better  

I haven't had a great day today. I think its all come crashing down on me and I feel really unsettled. I live 1 1/2 hours from my family and DH is away. Its hard and I just want to go back to my childhood home! I would love to move but the economic situation means that we will probably have to stay in our house for the next 20 years!!!!!!!!!

I think that I am just feeling emotional, AF has been really bad for the last 2-3 days and I feel exhaused. Its like someone is rubbing salt in the wound, not only was it BFN but here's an horrific tummy ache just to make it worse!!  

Trying to look forward to consultation with Mr L next week and getting a date to be re united with my frosties!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablis   Where do your family live? Can you go and visit them next weekend? When is your DH home? Where abouts is he in the states My parents live in southern California and my brother is in Boston...

Flower I would defo go for the blood test, you will get a conclusive result, you have to have a test at some point and a blood test is so much better than an HPT, you know we are all routing for you     

LL, how many days are you planning on waiting till OTD??

Hope you are feeling better Iccle

Hi everyone else


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Chablis   so sorry your DH is away, mine's been away loads in the past three months and i know how i like to have him around, even if it's just someone to moan at   What day is your consultation?


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Samper- Theres me going on about my parents being in North Wales, and yours are in the USA!!! Are you from there or did they just move there? My Dh is in North Carolina. He is setting up a US office of his Co and we need to make a decision about whether to stay in the UK or go over there for a while. We can't carry on with this transatlantic stuff as the novelty has definately worn off now!! That is possibly why I feel SOOOOO unsettled, its not just the tx, its the not knowing where we are going to be.. and that is probably why I am gravitating back to wales where I grew up. It feels safe and secure!!!!

Pinklady- where is your DH? It is hard, isn't it. I do feel selfish moaning about it. There are people in far worse positions than I am in and I should be grateful for what I have got. 

I think my consultation is Tues 25th.. waiting for confirmation letter...


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Chablis my family moved out there, we always lived abroad when I was growing up... I would definitely move out there for a while it will be an experience for you both and mean you will be together more. When I see my family I see them for a few weeks at a time so its good quality time...


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Morning all,

Just a quickie before I go off to work (boo hiss!)

Flower, how you doing this morning?  Happy birthday to DH and good luck if you decide to go for the BT.

LL, how are you?  Still keeping up that PMA I hope?

Chablisgal, nothing I can say to make you feel better but have a big hug   

Hi Sam, George, Iccle and everyone else xx

Well, I got a full night's sleep last night and didn't stir until 6:30am when DH got up for work woo hoo!  First time in weeks cos I've been so restless at night and DH's snoring has been doing my head in and I've become really sensitive to any noise at night so I bought some earplugs yesterday.  Felt a bit strange at first having something wedged in my ears but that lasted all of 5 minutes until I went flat out.  Feel soooo much better having had a full night's sleep!  

Speak later,
Yvonne xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
just a quick one so i havent read back as i need to get dressed. Am heading to CARE this morning for the BT, I just need to know either way as I have had another sleepless night.  still only got brown (very slight) and a few aches. I should know either way by late afternoon so I'll pop on tonight if not before.  assume no news is bad news as i know i'll want to share any good news with you straight away.  what a strange birthday dh is having.
please send me all your positive thoughts  xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Flower, I don't blame you for going, I would too!!! I will be thinking of you, & sending lots of      Good Luck      

Yvonne glad you got a good nights sleep, you need as many as you can get now!!!  

Sam, my OTD is Friday so not too long but long enough!! I don't know that I will last  

Chablis, Can you arrange to go to your parents at weekends? Its a bit of a faff travelling but would be worth the company  

Iccle, hope the old witch is settling down  

George, Sarah, Samj & anyone I've missed xxxx

As for me I am losing my PMA by the hour!! My boobs have gone from killing (to the extent that it was sore to walk without a bra) to just a bit sore today. I am still getting AF & back pains I should be due on Wednesday. I do feel nauseous this morning but to be honest I think its down to stress and nerves!!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower it WILL BE A BFP       Third time lucky      I think you are doing the right thing going for a BT today, you will know conclusively. I will be thinking of you all day   

LL, stay strong       

Yvonne, sounds like you are coming out the worst of it now which is good. when is your due date? I had me 20 week scan on 13th Dec last year, I was dreading it 'cos it was the 13th   Will you ask the sex? Tilly was lying in a funny position so I had to go home once and walk round the hospital once to try and get her to move so the sonographer could check all of her   

Started jabbing now Iccle  

Hi everyone else.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

LL 

thanks girls.  I've asked them not to ring me until after 3 when dh is home.  Its turning a bit more red in the way that AF usually goes so am not holding up much hope TBH now but I wont crumble until its confirmed. i'll be glad to know either way.  I'll try and get on but like i say if i go to pieces i might not get on so assume its bad news xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower, thinking of you   and   I will keep checking back


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Really hoping everything is ok for you Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

the bt has come back a low positive at 15, OTD is thursday so they want me back for a retest then. on strict feet up orders, i can view messages on my blackberry but cant reply please everyone pray, am still bleeding red but hope and pray it stops xxxx


----------



## Littlelambxx (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh, Flower thats good news, just make sure you are resting   I will be praying for you xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Flower     , it's still a few days until OTD so having a positive now is great news    

Keep resting and TRY NOT TO WORRY ( I know it's hard) keep focussed on doubling those HCG levels and that BUMP YOU WILL HAVE IN A FEW MONTHS


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Flower, that's excellent news.  Easier said than done I know but try not to worry and keep positive.  It will work this time and in 8 months time you will have a beautiful bouncing baby


----------



## chablisgal (Oct 3, 2008)

Good luck Flower.. thinking of you and sending lots of    !!

x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Fantastic news Flower, so pleased  

Feeling a bit dim now but I am supposed to have a thin (diabetic sized) syringe full of Buserilin aren't I?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Flower -   keep your eye on the prize honey and please try to chill out as best you can


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies
It had to be, Mr Seddler did my EC today, nice bloke, big hands, you were right George.
sam  - hope it is third time lucky 
littlelamb - thanks for the welcome
flower - lots of   esp for you

samj


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm on my phone so apologies for short text. Sam how was EC? Iccle you should have a separate little bag of burselin needles with it written on? You draw up from the bottle? Stil got red loss but haven't moved off couch will see what tomorrow brings thank you. LL hope your ok XX


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

I just wanted to pop on to say that Flowerpot I am  sending up some special   to the big guy upstairs. This is going to be 3rd time lucky for you sweetheart. Try and relax a bit (and I know that's easier said than done). we are all willing this for you.

LL - It's not long now matey. I am thinking about you too. Are you testing early or are you going to wait until OTD?

Iccle - Yep it is the thin syringe for Buserelin . I took my DHEA right up to EC xxx

Well been back to Weight Watchers for 3 weeks now and it's coming off slowly but surely. Only another 5 weeks to the jollies now so I need to lose at least another 5lb. 

My Karotype tests came back ok so that's good news for me. Just waiting for Paul's now. Rang CARE to see about my FET as I was hoping to have a go just after we get back from the Dominican but unfortunately they're shut in January for a refurb, so it's going to have to be February.

Hiya Sam, Yvonne, Sam J and George  

Night night girlies
Love Sarah xxxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sarah - what!!!!! there are closed for all January


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh I meant to say they had a sign up something about renovations in Jan. Might be worth a ring x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

can't believe they are renovating again. They had just finished renovations when Flower, Em, Kerry, Iccle One, Hickson  and I first started our treatment about 2 years ago now!!!!

Hope you are holding up OK Flower    Can't stop thinking about you, looking on here lots of girlsd bleed during pg- it's often a sign of twins. 

Iccle One how are the jabs going, sorry I never d/r'ed so don't know about the buserelin, again I will be on absolute tenterhooks until you get your BFP  

LL   

Sarah good news about the karotypes

SamJ how many eggs did you get? Good luck for the call tomorrow

Hi Yvonne, George, Chablis, hickson and everyone else

Sam


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry I am rubbish at keeping up but our PC is still not right. I think it needs to go back to the Doctors or to the home in the sky! I've not been able to get on properly and then it loses all my stuff!!! They are strict at wrok and daren't access things not work related...big brother watches you! Hello to everyone 
FlowerPot - keeping everything crossed for you and  that it is the news that we all want to hear. 
Sam - glad the EC went well and hope you get little ones on board soon. 
Iccle - hope you don't feel too much like a pin cushion! 
Chablis - must be hard with noone close. My parents live in South Wales, but saying that my Mum is not supportive with IVF. She thinks that it is messing with nature and so I can't really talk to her about it. She also thinks at 40+ we are mad. She took delight last week in telling me my cousin had her 3rd child by the third father at 41... didn't for a minute think how it might upset me! DH is here though.. but only in body. He just can't cope with tx and has never yet come to an appointment with me. He drops me off for EC. He sat in the car for ET except this last time when I had to go alone. It causes rows  so sometimes I think it were easier if he were away for it all and I could get on with it!! I'd love to go and live abroad for a few years. We've family in New Jersey.  Hope that your followup goes well.

I hope that theya re not closed in Jan. I'm still not able to get a followup as diary for Jan not open yet..wonder if that is why? Told to ring in Dec. I feel that will be ages after failed tx and you lose the momentum. I can;t go in Dec as I am on hols form 21/11 for 2 weeks, then Dr L is away, then I have to go to London with work for a week.. and then it's xmas! I would love to do FET in Jan but I think that the dates won't work by the time we get seen. Guess it'll be Feb... Happy Birthday!

Anyway, better go whilst the going is good and the PC has not thown me out!
Love Bright Eyes


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hi Ladies

I had two eggs collected, out of 4 follicles, but one of them turned out to be a cyst.  Just had a call from them and both have fertilized, ET at 8.30, so will have quite an early start.  Unfortunately they seemed quite disorganised yesterday from the minute we arrived to when we left, and as DH tells me all was not well in theatre. At both txs we have always been impressed with them.  Jobs done now anyway,  and they are waiting for their 'all inclusive' to start.  Get back to putting me feet up, anyway.

samj


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

SamJ good luck for ET, wonder what that was all about yesterday? They did tell me they had a huge list, it was busy when I had EC on a Mon. LL good luck for testing 2mrw am sorry I'm not here properly supporting you but I look forward to good news 2mrw. Bright eyes big hug, everyones dh's react differently with all this. Thanks for your support girls. Am in bed reading, thanks heavens I can get ff on my phone! Still got red loss but not as heavy as af, all can do is rest & pray and hope things improve. Xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't stay long have a very grumbly baby today, I think some teeth are on their way 

Flower     when are you back at Care Thursday? Are you going to do your HPT as originally planned or just have the BT?

LL, is your OTD tomorrow or Friday?      How are you doing? been inclined to cheat?

SAmJ good luck for ET tomorrow and fingers crossed   

Yvonne, I think I sussed out who rachel and ruby are! I didn't let on as I didn't really know what to say... I didn't want to start talking about FF across a busy Childrens Centre 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

SamJ, good luck!  One is all it takes, it's not quantity it's quality!   

Flower, I am so glad this is much lighter than AF, you're doing so well keeping positive hun in such a difficult situation  

LL, have you been tempted yet  

BrightEyes, sorry about DH not being much support.  I think a lot of men just don't know how to handle tx  

Sarah, well done on the weight loss!  

Sam, glad you figured out who they are from my cryptic descriptions    Don't worry about letting on - I think Rach might be half expecting a tap on the shoulder one day because she knows about this wonderful place and the support I've had and she knows Tilly and Ruby will be at the same nursery so she'll click straight away who you are    Poor Tilly with her teeth, my niece Lauren has just had a back one come through and I got caught with the resulting nappy the other day, eugh!

Hi everyone else, off to do a mad rush tidy up, it's SS's birthday today so DH is picking him up on his way home from work.  Completely forgot to get him a birthday card to put some money in to as I've been concentrating on xmas shopping instead and getting him the xbox he wants for xmas  

Yvonne xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Yeah when I rang the other day to get my test results I was told that from the 14th of Jan they would be closed for a couple of weeks.

Bright Eyes – I wanted to do my FET in January too. Maybe we’ll be doing our FET together then in feb?? It’d be nice to have a cycle buddy xx

Chablis – It’s hard enough when you’re DH is there with you but having to suffer alone is awful. If ever you want to meet up or you need any support we’re all here for you. We’re all in the Manchester area so just give us a shout. If it's any consolation my DH isn't the best with tx. He just doesn't seem to get in a twist like I do.

Sam – Oh 100% fertilisation that’s brilliant. Hope they’re dividing nicely as we speak.

LL – Thinking about you for tomorrow xx

Flower- My friend lost loads of blood with her IVF twins really early on and Evie and Charlie are now 6 months old and beautiful. Hang in there kiddo xxxx

Yvonne – Can’t believe how far on you are, it seems to have flown (bet it hasn’t for you though). Thanks, 3 and a half lost, hoping for another 5lb before take off!! 

Sam – Yeah, I’m chuffed about my results, it’s one less thing to worry about hey!! Just got to get Paul there now for his Karotype test, he’s really bugging me with dragging his heels. I had mine done a month ago and he keeps making excuses about not getting time to leave the office. Fed up with him.
Hope Tilly isn’t suffering too much with her peggies. I know I always say this but I adore that piccie of her in her hat…soooooooooo cute!!!

Iccle - Did you sort the buserelin out??

I'll check in tomorrow for some good news from LL
Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166990.0


----------

